# Sticky  The Official Kawi Pic Thread, Part II



## Polaris425

Previous Thread..
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2


Keep it going!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Here is some older ones that i have


----------



## islandlife

waitin for some more snow!


----------



## Kawasaki Man

bruteforce10 i really like that brute. i been thinkin bout goin to 29.5s but just really wantin to get my hands on a set of 31s


----------



## Mudforce

Why the new thread??


----------



## Bruteforce10

Thanks Kawasaki man, and i have been looking for a set of 31's myself but if i do pick some up these 29.5's will be up for sale....


----------



## islandlife

Mudforce said:


> Why the new thread??


probably cause the old one is 150 pages long. thats a lot of kawies!!


----------



## Kawasaki Man

well i found a guy that is gonna trade with me but i gotta wait for his bike to get out of the shop


----------



## BleednGreen68

Gettin ready to plow the dealership. The Brute never gets a break. First time its plowed since I've rebuilt the front a arms. Did great as usual and its got the new Big Gun exhaust on it so I **** off the other businesses next door hehe.


----------



## brutematt750

awesome!!!:rockn:


----------



## Jolley

Heres my 08


----------



## Polaris425

Did you drill the pockets in your audio tube for looks? Awesome! :rockn:


----------



## bruterider27

Did you get that tube from mud predators or did you make it?


----------



## Jolley

got it from mud predators and it was made like that


----------



## bruterider27

I had the same one be careful with the plug for the I pod it will mess up


----------



## Jolley

I got it ran up in the ram mount so it aint gonna get wet


----------



## derhund

here is my new brute 2010 
also next i will buy hmf slip on, pcV and snorkels

best regards from poland


----------



## BleednGreen68

Awesome brutes guys! Are there lots of atvs in Poland??


----------



## derhund

yes, we have many atv 
not so much like in usa

we have a interesting forum and site too
http://www.atvpolska.pl/index.php?s=artykuly&type=details&id=177

this we organize a spot for all atvs from poland and germany

http://www.atvpolska.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=167&t=37614


----------



## Polaris425

derhund said:


> yes, we have many atv
> not so much like in usa
> 
> we have a interesting forum and site too
> http://www.atvpolska.pl/index.php?s=artykuly&type=details&id=177
> 
> this we organize a spot for all atvs from poland and germany
> 
> http://www.atvpolska.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=167&t=37614


Your forum is pretty cool!!!


----------



## derhund

thx
i am glad you like it


----------



## BleednGreen68

Lot of riding places in Poland?


----------



## derhund

its enough riding place in poland but we have many problems with police and forest guard

the people are not so happy to see a atv, they say its too laud and destroy the trees

all atv in poland must be registred und have regist. numbers


----------



## Polaris425

That sucks. We have similar problems here with some people. But we do have designated parks and they cant say anything about those!


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> That sucks. We have similar problems here with some people. But we do have designated parks and they cant say anything about those!


thats y ya gotta love the ol USA :unitedstates:


----------



## derhund

Polaris425 said:


> That sucks. We have similar problems here with some people. But we do have designated parks and they cant say anything about those!


that really sucks
there is no one designated places or parks for atv in poland

we have only privat curses but not to many of them


----------



## bonpasbrute

Took a few pics of mine today.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Snapped a few pics of the brute today. Took the racks off for a fresh coat of paint. I figured I would finally wash it since hunting season is over.


----------



## jsmith

loaded up ready to go find the mud!!!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Sweet brutes guys! I need to clean mine up one of these days.


----------



## phreebsd

jsmith said:


> loaded up ready to go find the mud!!!


nice trailer. i want one like that with drop down gate and side load.


----------



## brute29.5

new to mimb still trying to get use to it lol but heres my brute!


----------



## bigbadbrute750

New lift and painted racks!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## jrpro130

left is 6" catvos 32 terminators, middle is 6" gorilla 32" backs, right is 2" extreme and 30 XXL


----------



## Beachcruiser

Looks like the terminators are slightly larger than the backs. Neat pic though, I could only imagine what my mine would look like lined up with those three. (stock height with 27s haha)


----------



## BleednGreen68

Sweet pics! Thats a lot of lift.


----------



## brutematt750

All you need is a 10" lifted brute on the left and a stock height brute on the right... haha


----------



## xtreme02gt

08 Brute Force and 05 YFZ450


----------



## cammobruteforce750

*06 camo brute force 750*

getting dirty at 5A IN SCOTTSMOOR,FL


----------



## Beachcruiser

Like the YFZ and Brute pic. I use to ride sport and then switched over to the brute.....big difference.


----------



## xtreme02gt

Yeah, it is a huge difference between the two. I built a dirt track on our land for the yfz, and also use it for riding around here. I wanted a 4 wheel drive quad for when I go hunting, and started looking at the Honda rancher 420 until I test drove the brute just for fun, and really liked how big it was. I really don't know much about the brute force cause I am the only one out of my friend that has one, all my friends have hondas but I love my brute the only think I need now is some different tires so I can trail ride. The first time I went trail riding I loved it, but I didn't love riding around on 29.5x12x12's on all four corners. So I am looking at getting 28 swamp lites on 14" wheels


----------



## Beachcruiser

Same here. I had a banshee and my friends had YFZs, LTRs, KFXs,TRXs and few other sporties. Switched over to the brute and they all thought I was out of my mind....until I smoked the majority of them with a utility quad. haha the look on their faces was priceless.


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## Beachcruiser

Brute tires are bigger than the yota tires......NICE


----------



## BleednGreen68

Beachcruiser said:


> Same here. I had a banshee and my friends had YFZs, LTRs, KFXs,TRXs and few other sporties. Switched over to the brute and they all thought I was out of my mind....until I smoked the majority of them with a utility quad. haha the look on their faces was priceless.


Agreed. I used to have a highly modified Vforce and I do miss it BUT the Brute is more fun cause its fast still AND can go anywhere. I did race the vforce in mud runs though with 25" 589's hehe. If I had alot of xtra money I would love to have a kfx450. But since im gettin a lil older I would prefer a teryx all hopped up. Theres only so much you can do with a sport atv. A Brute has the best of both worlds and can be a submarine haha:rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Id like to own another sport quad (YFZ450R) but like you said....getting to old for that stuff. I've never really like the KFX450, buddy of mine had one and it seemed fairly slow and steering was really twitchy. ALTHOUGH the reverse was FREAKIN AWESOME, not to mention the FI.


----------



## xtreme02gt

I really love my yfz450se but, I really want a 2010 YFZ450R. I am really sick of the carb adjustment everytime the weather changes. I really want fuel injection.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

fuelll injection rocks!


----------



## fstang24

xtreme02gt said:


> 08 Brute Force and 05 YFZ450


now thats one of the cleanest looking brutes i have seen in a while, really like the red.


----------



## bigblackrancher

heres mine


----------



## bigblackrancher

and another


----------



## Loaded

A few pictures.... Some of the bumpers I put on and of the new Outlaws... working on Relocating the Rad and Snorks but just SO freakin' cold here. My fingers go numb trying to do anything with it now, next project is insulating and heating the shed.


----------



## islandlife

there is a few too many clean brutes in this thread. heres mine


----------



## NMKawierider

islandlife said:


> there is a few too many clean brutes in this thread. heres mine


That one makes up for them...lol. Man that's nasty-looking.


----------



## ChrisEK

Here is my 06..technically didn't own it in the first pic..but i do now..

Second pic is next to my bagged sonoma project..handle bars are **** near even with the roof..


----------



## hoover

Wow...I've been out awhile....a new pic thread


----------



## plow0

These are a few shots after riding in some good ol' Canadian muskeg!


----------



## Mudforce

Oh Ya!!!! Good old black gold. Man I miss that stuff already!! Can't wait for spring!!!


----------



## islandlife

pic of the new reverse light and how i mounted my heated grip controls.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Cool


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Here is mine


----------



## derhund

first pcv field tuning 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xbrute650x

here is my baby..lol im new here guys, let me know if the pics dont show up


----------



## xbrute650x

jsmith said:


> loaded up ready to go find the mud!!!


what is the point of a snorkel if your bike is that high off the ground??lol


----------



## xbrute650x

derhund said:


> first pcv field tuning
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


have done some searching and cant find anything, but can u tell me what kind of rims those are?


----------



## gpinjason

xbrute650x said:


> what is the point of a snorkel if your bike is that high off the ground??lol


Where are you located? Apparently you don't live in the south... LOL... We got some deep holes...


----------



## xbrute650x

I have been deep, but not that deep, and I live in LA so yea, im in da south.. lol i need some help on my snorkel i wanna do something different than everyone else, because I like to be different.. I want to do 3 snorkels, but I dont want them to be common.. any info on what kind I can do?


----------



## brutemike

xbrute650x said:


> have done some searching and cant find anything, but can u tell me what kind of rims those are?


Maybe the ones from super atv:thinking:


----------



## DjScrimm

brutemike said:


> Maybe the ones from super atv:thinking:


Douglas Diablo or Rhythm, if me memory is correct


----------



## xbrute650x

they are the rhythms thanks for the help


----------



## derhund

xbrute650x said:


> have done some searching and cant find anything, but can u tell me what kind of rims those are?


dwt rhytm 12"


----------



## Kawasaki Man

my new snorkels. some of the tallest ive ever seen on a brute


----------



## xbrute650x

They are leaning just a lil, lol i dont wanna run mine that tall. Have you tested them yet?


----------



## Kawasaki Man

ya they are leaning cause it is up against a peice of plastic that is in the way. and no i will be testing them tomorrow haha fingers crossed


----------



## Mudforce

New shoes for the Brute!!! Can't wait to try them in the mud!!!


----------



## csmith

new to me tires


----------



## gpinjason

Mudforce said:


> New shoes for the Brute!!! Can't wait to try them in the mud!!!


So you broke down and got the Backs huh? Good choice.. I think you will be happy with them! :bigok:


----------



## Bruteforce10

Well got some 32" backs yesterday, hope i wont regret it. Will get some better pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Mudforce

gpinjason said:


> So you broke down and got the Backs huh? Good choice.. I think you will be happy with them! :bigok:


Yup pulled the trigger!! These tires just look bad a$$!!! Can't wait to sling some mud!!


----------



## CTD06

Valentines day.....just ignore the goob in the picture, my Wife said I needed to be in it.


----------



## Mclovin

i finely decided to take pictures of my brute so i though id post them here.


----------



## Green machine

xbrute650x said:


> what is the point of a snorkel if your bike is that high off the ground??lol


I love this !!:bigok:


----------



## Green machine

jsmith said:


> loaded up ready to go find the mud!!!


I mean this ..


----------



## Mudforce

Some updated ones


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice!


----------



## flowbackman

they all look good guys


----------



## Beachcruiser

How does a pure mud tire (law, back) do in snow versus like a A/T tire (zilla, mudlite, swamplite) ?


----------



## flowbackman

Well I have no conplants with mine I have 28" Silverbacks and was able to have alot of fun while still getting around but we had a little Ice mixed in so I was prob digging all the way to the ice and if it was not there go to the grass but I didn't buy them to seat on top and spin I want them to dig LOL :bigok:


----------



## Hotbrute750

A few of my in progress pictures. She used to be silver but the paint was chipping. Got a good deal on some red plastics. Almost done with the engine build etc.. will post more soon.


----------



## Hotbrute750

oops.. left some out..


----------



## KMKjr

Hotbrute750 said:


> oops.. left some out..


There is a naked thread!!


----------



## Hotbrute750

LOL didnt see a naked thread.. im assuming you mean naked brutes??


----------



## Polaris425

^ haha... yes in the media section!


----------



## vogie

Finally put some tires and a lift on my Brute, here she is in all her glory.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice! I really like the black rims against that deep red color plastic!! It's muh fav!


----------



## xtreme02gt

Before Pic: Ready for some mud..





















Updated pic's with new wheels and tires: Ready for the trails..


----------



## BleednGreen68

Sweet Brutes!


----------



## Dirty_Dawg

*my 09 brute 3 center snork*

- Cant link to pics on your hard-drive... either have to attach them, or load them somewhere and link - Admin.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7025


----------



## derhund

sunday on military range


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Polaris425

^ now that looks like fun! :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

I'm trying to figure out if he made it across that narrow bridge!


----------



## NMKawierider

Coolwizard said:


> I'm trying to figure out if he made it across that narrow bridge!


Yeah...the tires look like they are out on the very edge....and snow covered... Not much Boo-boo room...hehe


----------



## derhund

the bridge was not easy but i made it


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and then focal point


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the trip was 120 miles from 9.00 am to 5.00 pm , temperature of air about 10F


----------



## Polaris425

I would like to do something like that just once, just to say I did it.


----------



## byrd

Polaris425 said:


> I would like to do something like that just once, just to say I did it.


well ill think about u while i play in a mud hole here on the coast and try not to get sun burnt lol


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> I would like to do something like that just once, just to say I did it.


We do trips like that into the mountains ....but..in lots warmer weather...lol


----------



## Dirty_Dawg

09 brute 3" air harley edition


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## wistler1

Iv seen a lot of "beautiful" Brutes on here, and a few other models. But it seems like everyone prefers a BF. Guess if I could ever afford a new one then Id keep it shinning too. 
I got my Prairie from my brother as payment for fixin his truck. Then after a few hundred bucks it was kinda safe to drive. lol. Finally got a few other people around with 4wheelers so I decided to do a few mods. And let me tell yall this was the biggest pain in the butt to snorkel. Mostly the CVT exhaust. Definitely gona have to get some new tires next.


----------



## kawasaki09

heres my brute 750


----------



## TDavison116




----------



## Mudforce

A few from this last weakened!! Second picture is my Dad and my son, and the truck was the vehicle that brought out people to rental shacks, not a brute but cool none the less.


----------



## islandlife

a pic from the weekend


----------



## Grabberblue72

heres my 2010 brute 750i
1 inch lift, 28 inch mud lites, itp wheels, and snorkels.


----------



## kawboy1

Update on some pics of my ride with the Maxxis 4 speed tires that I now use for drags/light trail riding.....they are nice and light weight.


----------



## kawboy1

Now heres some pics of the new G-Force Slammer wheels from RM atv that I mounted my Artrax tires on.....they are my main trail tire/wheel set.....also some new graphics.


----------



## NMKawierider

I'm like'n those new tires and wheels Kawboy1. Made a big difference.


----------



## KMKjr

kawboy1 said:


>


Love the tire tread! I wonder if we can get those here?

And what kind of hand guards/protectors are those? 

and BTW, too clean....go get her dirty!!


----------



## kawboy1

Motosport for the tires and RM ATV for wheels.


----------



## KMKjr

Thanks!!

Nice pricing too!


----------



## kawboy1

No probs.....I forgot about the hand gaurds, they are powermadd but I got them from ROX Speed Effex as they have a nice mount kit for them + I got my bars, risers, grips ect from them at the same time.


----------



## Hotbrute750

Here is one of my Brute after rebuild... My lil trail bike!!


----------



## greenkitty7

missin the pic...


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE




----------



## Bruteforce10

EAST TX BRUTE, nice touch with the duckhead. Cut that yourself?


----------



## Hotbrute750

Sigh... Try that again..


----------



## derhund

new Skid Plate Set from ZYGO installed* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*


----------



## gpinjason

Here are a couple... Getting ready to ride... Still dirty from last ride... And I installed some strobes... 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

Bruteforce10 said:


> EAST TX BRUTE, nice touch with the duckhead. Cut that yourself?


Yes sirr. i was pretty proud when i got finished with the whole thing


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

me whippin my brute off a small jump,


----------



## byrd

Thought is take a pic of mine with the new backrest and exhaust snorkel. Not pretty but gets the job dun lol









Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## kawasakibrute

Sunk the brute....... not the best day ever lol


----------



## islandlife

ouch!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

*A couple of changes*

I made a couple of changes to my Brute, let me know what y'all think?


----------



## derhund

at last no ice and snow 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and my new ehs airbox cover 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Coolwizard

derhund, what kind of hand gaurds are those?


----------



## derhund

acerbis dual road
http://www.acerbistore.it/product.aspx?ID=1733&C=206&L=4


----------



## kboswell04




----------



## myst3ry

holy snorkels !


----------



## CTD06

That's a nice prairie!


----------



## Coolwizard

^x2


----------



## Polaris425

*SIGH*  Sure do miss her..........


----------



## jctgumby

Word is the 2012's will have power steering...Time to get ya another one Jon


----------



## CTD06

Yep,...power steering, some more compression, bigger radiator, stronger belt, and quite a few other changes.


----------



## flowbackman

here are some my trip this weekend


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


----------



## hillbillys_brute

the first is before the lift snorks and rad relocate. hope these show up


----------



## RWRIGHT

Wheels & Spacers.


----------



## mudrider28

A girl I ride with just bought this.
2007 Brute Force 750, HMF Utility slip-on, 27" Mud Machine Bi/Tri Claws, Snork's and clutched.


----------



## islandlife

those snorks look kinda funny going forwards like that. love those tires!


----------



## KMKjr

mudrider28 said:


> A girl I ride with just bought this.


 
ROTFLMAO


----------



## Bruteforce10

Pic with the new powdercoated rims installed


----------



## Polaris425

mudrider28 said:


> A girl I ride with just bought this.
> 2007 Brute Force 750, HMF Utility slip-on, 27" Mud Machine Bi/Tri Claws, Snork's and clutched.


Is it pink? or is it just the sun? Looks pink :bigok:


----------



## bruterider1080

heres my 08 AMR 840 brute


----------



## Mudforce

That is pink!!!


----------



## mudrider28

Polaris425 said:


> Is it pink? or is it just the sun? Looks pink :bigok:





Mudforce said:


> That is pink!!!


Sure is pink! Guy she bought it from got it done for his wife.


----------



## Polaris425

Cool!!

Sure are some good lookin brutes in this thread! :rockn:


----------



## myst3ry

*2007 brute force*

heres mine , have added a few more goodies since but havent taken new pics ....now just need this %^$^&%&^ snow to go away and cold weather and i'll be happy !


----------



## mudlightcrew

2010 brute force 750 
28'' outlaws 
snorkels
custom radiator relocation
moose brush guard
red l.e.d. lights
white strobes


----------



## KMKjr

myst3ry said:


> heres mine , have added a few more goodies since but havent taken new pics ....now just need this %^$^&%&^ snow to go away and cold weather and i'll be happy !


Snow is the best time to ride!!


----------



## GWNBrute

Bruteforce10 said:


> Pic with the new powdercoated rims installed


I'm like'n them rims


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

*A couple new pics*

Here is a couple of new pics with the New Split Audio Tubes and Radiator Relocate.


----------



## Polaris425

NICE! I like the blue. Looks like you matched it pretty well too with the paint.


----------



## Bruteforce10

GWNBrute said:


> I'm like'n them rims


Yea i think they came out awesome. I bought them for dirt cheap cause they were beat to heck. Then had them sand blasted and powdercoated for $100 bucks.


----------



## lilbigtonka

my old setup 




















my new setup


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## dookie

Here's my wheeler soon to have some mods. The camo one is my girlfriends.


----------



## lilbigtonka

ahhhhh man your girl got a bigger bike then you.....it ight though sometimes they need it, but not mine shoot i would be fixing 4 axles every ride if my gf owned it, thats why i keep her on a sra honda and she still manages to break stuff on it lol


----------



## dookie

She had an outlander 400 and when I got the brute she had to update cause she said her's was to slow. Got a real good deal on hers


----------



## islandlife

you need to switch wheels and tires with her!


----------



## dookie

I think were going to this weekend. My wheeler's way faster than hers though with the smaller tires. We have a brand new set of mudlite xl to but on her wheeler


----------



## derhund

my brute have snorkels now )



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Beachcruiser

bruterider1080 said:


> heres my 08 AMR 840 brute


Did you change out your grille and bumper to a newer FI style?


----------



## vicious1

my money pit..lol


----------



## Sabretooth

"Frankenquad"....... Must have a couple dozen black zip ties holding those front fenders together.......


----------



## mudrider28

Beachcruiser said:


> Did you change out your grille and bumper to a newer FI style?


 The 08's were EFI, came with that front clip.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea but that isn't a 08 brute color for the efi brutes so yes he added that front clip I'm sure


----------



## aellerbe2354

Heres my 08 Brute i have now








Heres my old 08 brute.


----------



## lilbigtonka

May I ask why you went from a 08 to a 08 and your snorkels aren't safe for Florida riding lol it is sunny here then 5 min later pouring down rain


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

this is the brute with the 31s that i bought for 400! 








wheel spacers and new wheels
















and the 916 drownded!


----------



## mudrider28

John, you drowned the **** thing already!?


----------



## Beachcruiser

lilbigtonka said:


> Yea but that isn't a 08 brute color for the efi brutes so yes he added that front clip I'm sure


Bingo. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## mudrider28

Beachcruiser said:


> Bingo. That's what I was thinking.


Agreed that it isn't a factory 08 color, but in between the two pictures it says that it's his "08 AMR 840 brute"


----------



## aellerbe2354

lilbigtonka said:


> May I ask why you went from a 08 to a 08 and your snorkels aren't safe for Florida riding lol it is sunny here then 5 min later pouring down rain


 haha, A guy made me a offer on my green 08 i couldnt turn down. It took my about 5 months to find a good deal on another. As for the snorkels, they look good but im gonna have to change them. I have a few ideas on how im gonna do it.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i cant pass my brute up unless it was for a really really nice penny this thing has sentimental value to me i wouldnt work on getting a woman as long as i have worked on this thing to get it the way it runs now lol


----------



## aellerbe2354

lilbigtonka said:


> i cant pass my brute up unless it was for a really really nice penny this thing has sentimental value to me i wouldnt work on getting a woman as long as i have worked on this thing to get it the way it runs now lol


 yeah the red brute aint leaving!


----------



## duramaxlover

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> this is the brute with the 31s that i bought for 400!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheel spacers and new wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 916 drownded!


 R.I.P 916 im we will miss you  (assuming it is unfixable from what john has told me)


----------



## lilbigtonka

man if i had a 916 it def wouldnt be a water bike lol......i think the best water brute you can have is a stock bore 750 hc kit.....


----------



## greenkitty7

wait... "best water brute" ? did i just read those three words in the same sentence? lol


----------



## TampaBrute

My "New to me" '09 750 and my boy's Bayou


----------



## bf750fundy

heres my old girl


----------



## Polaris425

nice!!

We're at page 10 already in the new thread! haha..


----------



## speedman

bf750fundy said:


> heres my old girl


 

is she street legal?


----------



## bf750fundy

speedman said:


> is she street legal?


watcha mean??? im all registered and plated, just finished the rad relocate today.:saevilw:


----------



## Big D

It's really too bad we can't ride them in the city. With 10cm of snow predicted for tonight, the roads are going to be congested and it would be great to by-pass the traffic every once in a while


----------



## bf750fundy

i hear that, at least she got sunny for the afternoon, im outta airdrie so pretty much get the same as you big d hahaha


----------



## speedman

my brute, gotta figure out how to put bug pics n not these lil ones lol


----------



## Madbrute

Here is mine with the new 29.5 terms.


----------



## bigL

Heres mine 05 brute 750 with 29.5


----------



## kawboy1

Some update pics of mine, custom graphics and removed racks.


----------



## islandlife

looks great! as usual.


----------



## gforce

*After Rad relocate and Mimb snorkels.*


----------



## benjibrute650i

looks good soon ill figure out how to get a pic up


----------



## benjibrute650i

from the fishing trip three weeks ago will get some better ones soon


----------



## The Kawasaki Recoverer!

what is the best belt to run on brute forces? and also did yal snorkel yals selves?


----------



## gforce

The Kawasaki Recoverer! said:


> what is the best belt to run on brute forces? and also did yal snorkel yals selves?


OEM Belt and most of us did it ourselves. There are some really helpful threads on here.


----------



## NMKawierider

Ok guys, back on subject. This is afterall...a Kawasaki pic thread...lol


----------



## Polaris425

Kawboy that is SICK!!! :rockn:


----------



## Tonymarucio

Here's a cuple got a graphics kit comming so there will some updates  o yea I'm new here hi all.


----------



## djmjt

Hotbrute750 said:


> Sigh... Try that again..
> 
> 
> Love those rims hotbrute!!!!!!


----------



## The Kawasaki Recoverer!

anyone intrested in buying a set of 28 inch outlaws call me 4092679210 need to sell em fast asking 450


----------



## kawboy1

> looks great! as usual.





> Kawboy that is SICK!!! :rockn:


Thanks guy's!


----------



## djmjt

Nothin' special but here's a few pic's of my Brute with the new temp gauge I installed(thanks phree!!!).


----------



## kamilson100

Hi, my name is Kamil, I live in Poland and i have just registred on mudinmyblood forum. I`ve got Kawasaki Brute Force 750 2010 and this is my second quad.
Sorry about my english :sad:
Photo in the little mud:







Best regards from Poland!!!


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome Kamil, good-looking Brute. Looks like you could use a nice set of mud tires..


----------



## NMKawierider

While I'm thinking about it, its not everyday I put on all my boxes and equipment so here's a shot "Full-Dress" so to speak.


----------



## kamilson100

hi nmkawierider, I know.. orginal tires (dunlop 25") sucks.. 
In Poland we don't have such choice of tires as in the U.S.
Gorilla and other tires are not as popular as in the U.S.
I was thinking about buying Maxxis Zilla 26"
Next I will buy wheels, LED Lighting and other stuff.
I already bought explorer case 5117, Led 1100 as a reversing lamp, air filter Twin Air, winch and plow for snow. 
Once again sorry for my english :disappointed:
Best regards


----------



## Mudforce

Nothing wrong with your English, I now some English speaking people who speak worse then you!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice bikes, Kamilson100 your English is fine Ive heard many people from down south that wish they spoke as well as you lol


----------



## kamilson100

Thanks!
I'm still learning English, so I hope that soon I will have no problem in talking with you. When I look at pictures kawasaki on this forum, I'm really impressed.. 
My kawasaki seems to be very small..


----------



## aellerbe2354




----------



## derhund

kamilson100 said:


> Thanks!
> I'm still learning English, so I hope that soon I will have no problem in talking with you. When I look at pictures kawasaki on this forum, I'm really impressed..
> My kawasaki seems to be very small..


Hi Kamil 
its great to see you on this forum too


----------



## Polaris425

kamilson100 said:


> Thanks!
> I'm still learning English, so I hope that soon I will have no problem in talking with you. When I look at pictures kawasaki on this forum, I'm really impressed..
> My kawasaki seems to be very small..


Welcome! your english seems just fine! we have several people from Poland, Italy, and other places! We will help in any way we can!


----------



## kamilson100

Hi derhund(Paweł)! I knew that you are registered on this forum. You spoke about the modifications described here.
See you on our Polish forum 
Polaris425, 
thats great that on this forum is so many people from different countries.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

very impressive rides guys


----------



## Jaybergy

New To This Awesome Forum!! Glad to be a part of it.. Helped me alot on deciding what to do with my 360 and how to fix a few problems with it.. Running like a dream now.. Will take some video next week slinging some mud :haha:


----------



## Jaybergy

*A couple more pics*



Jaybergy said:


> New To This Awesome Forum!! Glad to be a part of it.. Helped me alot on deciding what to do with my 360 and how to fix a few problems with it.. Running like a dream now.. Will take some video next week slinging some mud :haha:


A couple more pics


----------



## Sanative

I am also pretty new to the site.


----------



## Polaris425

nice! & welcome


----------



## gforce

*Before my trip last weekend.*

Still need some Outlaws!


----------



## the grizzly muder

Muddy Brute Force said:


> I made a couple of changes to my Brute, let me know what y'all think?


Like it but the ac bumper look


----------



## muddigger360

Jaybergy, what size mudlites are you running on your prairie?


----------



## aellerbe2354




----------



## Big D

SWEET


----------



## The Kid

aellerbe2354 said:


>


now i like that


----------



## DarKStaR

A little Prairie love....


----------



## randycj7

Here is mine with my 4 year old who just loves it..


----------



## T DAWG

Here is mine that i got i am painting the racks blue and snorkels blue and red


----------



## T DAWG

some more pics


----------



## David_L6

My Brutes.....


----------



## fstang24

my brother picked up his new 2011 brute force 750 today, everyone welcome him to the kawi brotherhood....


----------



## Tempsho

David_L6 said:


> My Brutes.....


I'd like to see a few nice front and rear angle shots of your '12 with those tires on it! From the side it still looks like a 2011. The front is the dead giveaway that it's a 2012


----------



## kawboy1

fstang24 said:


> my brother picked up his new 2011 brute force 750 today, everyone welcome him to the kawi brotherhood....


Nice choice! At least you can steer him in the right direction for mods.....it's always fun spending someone elses money


----------



## fstang24

kawboy1 said:


> Nice choice! At least you can steer him in the right direction for mods.....it's always fun spending someone elses money


 exactly!!! he already said he wants my help and input on mods, were very much alike we both trail ride...


----------



## David_L6

Tempsho said:


> I'd like to see a few nice front and rear angle shots of your '12 with those tires on it! From the side it still looks like a 2011. The front is the dead giveaway that it's a 2012


I don't currently have any pictures from the front. Here's a shot of the back.


----------



## Tempsho

Too bad Kawi didn't improve on the rear brake light. They took a step back with the 2012 in that regards. I really like how the Polaris rear brake lights look. LED's are the way to go.


----------



## fstang24

David_L6 said:


> I don't currently have any pictures from the front. Here's a shot of the back.


how you like those xtr's, they ride smooth?


----------



## NMKawierider

fstang24 said:


> how you like those xtr's, they ride smooth?


I loved the ride my XTRs gave. I didn't like the high-speed wobble, but anything under 30 was great and the rocks all felt like thay were wraped in little pillows....lol. Never left me wanting for more traction either...sometimes too much though. Man could they dig-in.


----------



## fstang24

nmkawierider said:


> I loved the ride my XTRs gave. I didn't like the high-speed wobble, but anything under 30 was great and the rocks all felt like thay were wraped in little pillows....lol. Never left me wanting for more traction either...sometimes too much though. Man could they dig-in.


thanks for the feedback nmkawierider, always appreciate your input, i wanted too go up and size to a 27", did you feel any power loss with the xtr's?


----------



## NMKawierider

fstang24 said:


> thanks for the feedback nmkawierider, always appreciate your input, i wanted too go up and size to a 27", did you feel any power loss with the xtr's?


As with any heavier tire, yes, there is some...still spun the wegees out of them though... so it wasn't too bad. These Bajas even though they are back to 26s, with the size and being 8-ply, they are even heavier so I left my springs in. Still does great but I am thinking I might try the Almond secondary just because it is a little stronger a little lower then this Dalton Violet.


----------



## fstang24

nmkawierider said:


> As with any heavier tire, yes, there is some...still spun the wegees out of them though... so it wasn't too bad. These Bajas even though they are back to 26s, with the size and being 8-ply, they are even heavier so I left my springs in. Still does great but I am thinking I might try the Almond secondary just because it is a little stronger a little lower then this Dalton Violet.


i can never seem too get good traction with the terracross, i spin the **** out of them..


----------



## NMKawierider

fstang24 said:


> i can never seem too get good traction with the terracross, i spin the **** out of them..


I think its a Brute-thing. Any tire I try I can spin the heck out of. That's good though because I always say; "If a Brute can't spin the tires or slip the belt, its going to break axles...or worse"


----------



## CanadianMudNeck

More to come, cleanest its been in a log time......lol...Try again later.......Time to look at other brute beauties..


----------



## David_L6

fstang24 said:


> how you like those xtr's, they ride smooth?


I haven't ridden much with them but they are a LOT smoother at low speed than the Zillas. I like them so far.


----------



## Polaris425

CanadianMudNeck said:


> More to come, cleanest its been in a log time......lol...Try again later.......Time to look at other brute beauties..


can't use [ img ] tags for something located on your PC.. have to load it somewhere online first, or attach it using advanced reply


----------



## Coolwizard

Here's my Camo Brute with a little dirt on it.


----------



## brutegurl

Here's mine - 2007 bruteforce 750 - custom painted HOT PINK! Had to have it!! Unfortunetly its been down for a few weeks. needed a new crank, bearing and some other stuff. Only got to drive it twice before it went down and there was still snow on the ground and the ground was all frozen. Hoping to get it back in the next week or two. The two rides I did go on though I was REALLY impressed with the bike.


----------



## Polaris425

nice! & welcome to the forum!


----------



## RuRandy

*My Brute with add on's*

Just finished my add on's with a 2" RDC lift, RDC rad kit, 27" XTR's, MIMB snorkel kit, MIMB temp gauge mod and a Superwinch with a RDC synthetic rope and flame fair lead. :flames:


----------



## wood butcher

mine with the new yellow paint and maier fender flares


----------



## CanadianMudNeck

*Kawi pic thread*

Brute heaven........Papas lil girls

Here is mine


----------



## David_L6

wood butcher said:


> mine with the new yellow paint and maier fender flares


I like that. :biggthumpup:

Can you post some details about the painting?


----------



## kamilson100

New rims and tires


----------



## Polaris425

^ I like those rims!


----------



## mudthug1010

the brute


----------



## derhund

somewhere in polish forest
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/p7022676.jpg/


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice!


----------



## kamilson100

Also somewhere in the Polish forest


----------



## NMKawierider

I love the forrest...


----------



## Mudforce

A few new ones!!


----------



## mudslinger4

Nice looking brutes everyone.. now ya'll got me wanting a big bore..


----------



## LM83

Here's mine. She's getting some motor loving right now. R.I.P.


----------



## 650Brute

Nice!!


----------



## 650Brute

Mine


----------



## fstang24

New tires on the brute, went from 26" ITP Terracross, to 27" ITP Mudlite XTR, needed a more aggressive tire, so far i like them.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Dang your brute force looks sweet, looks like its about to take off. How many miles do you have on it?


----------



## fstang24

thanks bro, a little over 300 miles


----------



## skyscraper38

Figured I'd post some pics of my brute.
























After the radiator relocation


----------



## LM83

650Brute said:


> Nice!!


Thanks. It's aight for the time being. Ready to get a real lift on her. Those 31s need some ground clearance.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good fella's!


----------



## Sanative




----------



## Polaris425

much better!


----------



## greenkitty7

That thing looks real good!


----------



## 650Brute

greenkitty7 said:


> That thing looks real good!


Agreed! Nice lookin' Brute!


----------



## Sanative

Thanks guys! I've finally got this thing set up just about how I want it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

your missing 2 things and that is a 2in lift go any bigger your gonna hate your brute cuz you will be wrenching even more no doubt, and i recommend rdc i love my lift, and lastly a backrest which is just my opinion, becasue at first i did not want one at all but after i got it wow what a difference im a lazy ace now, your getting it going now looking good but try to keep it when ya start driving to dont blow all that money in a truck i know i did alot but remember it only takes a idiot to hit you and all thats gone


----------



## Sanative

lilbigtonka said:


> your missing 2 things and that is a 2in lift go any bigger your gonna hate your brute cuz you will be wrenching even more no doubt, and i recommend rdc i love my lift, and lastly a backrest which is just my opinion, becasue at first i did not want one at all but after i got it wow what a difference im a lazy ace now, your getting it going now looking good but try to keep it when ya start driving to dont blow all that money in a truck i know i did alot but remember it only takes a idiot to hit you and all thats gone


Yeah if i get a lift it's definatly going to be RDC. That's the next thing on the list. Does it put too bad of an angle on the axle? That's exactly what i was thinking on the truck. I'm probably just going to put some pipes and a little bigger tire.


----------



## Mudforce

_ have had the RDC lift for over a year now and no problems at all._


----------



## lilbigtonka

2in lifts on brutes are fine....mine has had one on it forever and stays in the mud....and as far as the truck thats a smart choice


----------



## Sanative

Then that'll be my next mod!


----------



## Sanative

Got kinda bored today, it's raining now and im riding tonight!


----------



## fstang24

Sanative said:


> Got kinda bored today, it's raining now and im riding tonight!


 that photo art is sweet bro.....


----------



## Sanative

Thanks man. iPhone picture apps work pretty great. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaos

my first brute. still a work in progress


----------



## 650Brute

Welcome to the Brute Brotherhood


----------



## camobruteforce

have to re-do the snorkels. just threw them on to ride last weekend


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## Big D

Holy tailpipe! :bigeyes:


----------



## jlgil73

Mine just doesn't seem worthy after seeing all these nice modded brutes!!!

It's a 2011 750.


----------



## Polaris425

Well the shifter is pretty cool. & We can def. help you pick some new mods!!! :rockn:


----------



## jlgil73

Polaris425 said:


> Well the shifter is pretty cool. & We can def. help you pick some new mods!!! :rockn:


Thanks!! Actually I have bought but haven't installed a EHS Lid, MSD Charge, and a twin Air Filter. I just got to 10 hours and have an appointment for the 10 hour service at the dealer. I didn't want to put the mods on until after that. 
I don't know if it worth putting the MSD on if I dont have an exhaust yet. ( with just the EHS)


----------



## brutemike

jlgil73 said:


> Mine just doesn't seem worthy after seeing all these nice modded brutes!!!
> 
> It's a 2011 750.


I found my twin but litle brother.


----------



## jlgil73

brutemike said:


> I found my twin but litle brother.


Now that's what Im talkin bout :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Big D said:


> Holy tailpipe! :bigeyes:


that's fer goin deep , ma'am.


----------



## Big D

You mean D E E E E E P


----------



## wcs61

*I found a video from Memorial Weekend*



Big D said:


> You mean D E E E E E P


 And speaking of DEEP....watch the Razor closely. This hole is at my camp area but now filled in from all the rain. Shaky video....





Intake snorkel worked fine for the Razor but as you may notice he wet the belt.


----------



## Big D

Geez that RZR is a sub wannabe.


----------



## wcs61

The dude is crazy. The first one off is the guy I bought my Brute from and he rode excuse me, rides like that.


----------



## dookie

Here's my ole girl back in one peice after a crank and rod job.


----------



## DSC

It runs pretty good too..


----------



## Polaris425

^ NICE! It's been a long minute since I've seen pictures of that one.


----------



## Sanative

I'd guess that things FAST


---

- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah.... It'll move. I think he has videos on YT.


----------



## Sanative

When you see a wheelie bar you know somethings up



- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flowbackman

That thing is Sick Man looks bad ***


----------



## DSC

Those Vids are a few years old..Thats when it was an 840. I have my own motor kits now. It has one of my 900 stock stroke kit Im working on. 900cc's useing a stock crank and alot faster now.


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet :rockn:


----------



## contractor09

redoing it......


----------



## Mudforce

Can't ride hear due to fire danger is too high, super dry! So time for some detailing!!


----------



## mudthug1010

here some pic 31"s being put on at the moment!


----------



## jlgil73

Here's pics of my Brute from earlier today with my new MuzzyPro


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!


----------



## brutematt750

jlgil73 said:


> Here's pics of my Brute from earlier today with my new MuzzyPro


 nice pipe ..... so shiny!!!!


----------



## kamilson100

Hi 
I have just mounted storage canister tool box, where I put the winch relay.








Also I mounted main power switch, I think that you know what i mean.. It cuts off the current in my ATV.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## Rusty

What is the main power switch for? Theft protection?


----------



## filthyredneck

Just a pic from last saturday...out at the lakes in Crosby

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Took it out of the barn and shined up the plastics so she looks good for tomorrows ride....been awhile since she's been shined.


----------



## 650Brute

Looks smooth


----------



## NMKawierider

Looks good Filthy...healthy-look'n...:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Thanks guys


----------



## tx_brute_rider

FRN, your brute looks intimidating:bigeyes: Will post pictures of mine after I wash her tomorrow, FYI, 90 was a dust bowl.


----------



## kamilson100

Rusty, 
The main objective is to protect against short-circuiting the electrical system, but also from theft.


----------



## Sanative

Notice in the background on the first picture.
That hydrolocked 420 i had to tow out :lol:


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## skid

Man I gotta get a set of laws, they make the brute look that much better. Nice pics guys.


----------



## ryan.650i

heres my 06 650i with 30" interfore tires with itp rims, moose power module and K&N air filter









View attachment 7884


----------



## Sanative

Polaris425 said:


> nice!


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative

skid said:


> Man I gotta get a set of laws, they make the brute look that much better. Nice pics guys.


They really do. I put my stockers back on for a second the other day and was like whaaaaat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bclewis

A few pics, just finished a complete engine overhaul and added the bumpers, snorks, wheels&tires, warn 3000xt, skids, HMF Swamp, MSD Programmer, EPI Springs.....


----------



## southernbrute750

Gave her a good cleaning and a nice shine before Sunday ride.


----------



## Sanative

southernbrute750 said:


> Gave her a good cleaning and a nice shine before Sunday ride.


Nicee. I need to do the 3" snorks if i don't sell mine


----------



## Big D

Beautiful bikes guys!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!!


----------



## kawboy1

Lot of great looking bikes on here :bigok:


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

Before and after-all of the MODS in my sig were installed in the last 3 days


----------



## filthyredneck

^I admire you for all the work you have put into this bike in the short time that you've had it, definitely turned out nice brother.


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

Thanks alot, I couldn't have done it without you guys here. Everytime I ran into a problem I either searched the answer or recieved fast feedback to my questions. Im still working on jetting and clutches but all in all good-just a few small issues to correct


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## 650Brute

Looks real Smooth Man! Great job, nice to see one brought back to life.


----------



## roadstarjohn1978

Back to life for sure, this one was sitting for over 2 years in some guys shed which was falling down around it with a blown top end-it still had the stock tires on it. So we took a gamble and it paid off


----------



## green750




----------



## 650Brute

roadstarjohn1978 said:


> Back to life for sure, this one was sitting for over 2 years in some guys shed which was falling down around it with a blown top end-it still had the stock tires on it. So we took a gamble and it paid off


Awesome Find!! Again, looks great!!!


----------



## Cobb_05

Hey guys new to the forum here's a pic of my first Brute.. This place is awesome for guys like me that like to OCD on every thing.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Sweet ride. Those wheels really shine with a little mud on the tires. 

Sent via the force using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobb_05

2010Bruterider said:


> Sweet ride. Those wheels really shine with a little mud on the tires.
> 
> Sent via the force using Tapatalk


They sure do!


----------



## kawboy1

Couple of pics with the +4 swinger, stator cover and tach


----------



## Polaris425

Wow Very nice! :rockn:

Plan on doing a lot of draging with it? Seems like it would make it a little bit less fun on trails, harder to kick around.


----------



## 650Brute

Smooth!!!! Awesome looking Brute..


----------



## kawboy1

Polaris425 said:


> Wow Very nice! :rockn:
> 
> Plan on doing a lot of draging with it? Seems like it would make it a little bit less fun on trails, harder to kick around.


Dragging yes but mostly a trail bike. The +4 swinger actually let's it kick around just as easy as a stocker depending on the surface......it let's it spin the tires more which is great for keeping the front down while launching at WOT. I don't ride super tight stuff so I really like it.


----------



## Polaris425

cool. it's one sweet lookin kawi thats for sure!


----------



## Mudforce

14" rims and some 26" Terra cross


----------



## brutematt750

Here's a couple of mine , got some new laws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Sanative

Halloween.... Zip tied headlight....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z24guy

Dirty, but ready to go!


----------



## bclewis

This is my baby!


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## spanky101

looks nice!


----------



## spanky101

where's some brutes gettin stuck?


----------



## spanky101

haha thanks


----------



## Shrek

spanky101 said:


> where's some brutes gettin stuck?


Lol not a big whole, BUT as soon as I hit the water the mud turned grey and oily!! Absolutely NO BOTTOM!!


























I was suction cupped to the bottom!

Always bring a Honda with ya lmao!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396636,-94.168113
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## z24guy

I woulda made it but I got high centered on a stump under all that goo


----------



## rbaldwin

Here's my '08


----------



## Trever

Here my 650 SRA as it sits today.


----------



## fstang24

nice machines guys


----------



## derhund

last weekend


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## asheborogn

*My new Toy...*

Picked it up 2 days ago brand new.... Its the 2nd 4 wheeler Ive bought that didnt require assembly...lol.....It really suprised me with the power of a big utility atv....


----------



## filthyredneck

Myself on my red 05 750 w/29.5 Swamplites and Xtreme lift and TexasDAD last night while he was over at the house for our first little meet and greet and gettin some upgrades....went and played in a lil pond behind the house afterwards :bigok:


----------



## Shrek

Good times Filthy! It's a good thing my brute doesn't have a "little-man" complex lol 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396751,-94.168135


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Nice 2012 there ashbrog.... and good pics there Filthy & TxDad


----------



## tx_brute_rider

*The Dynoed Brute/Stock One*

AKA...The HP Junkie
























Dad's Brute


----------



## fstang24

nice looking brutes


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Yea there some ''Trailer Queens'', Lol. The green one likes the mud more though, the red one somehow after every ride it seems to have like an aura around it and doesn't get dirty.:rockn: Sometimes on dusty days, all i need a good ol' waterhose for both of them. Green one has 700 miles and red one has 1000 miles. Look well though.


----------



## fstang24

tx_brute_rider said:


> Yea there some ''Trailer Queens'', Lol. The green one likes the mud more though, the red one somehow after every ride it seems to have like an aura around it and doesn't get dirty.:rockn: Sometimes on dusty days, all i need a good ol' waterhose for both of them. Green one has 700 miles and red one has 1000 miles. Look well though.


 they look good bro, we need to get together and ride, I think were heading to mels on friday around noon, let me know if you want too meet up


----------



## dman66

*05 brute 750*

Love my brute!!!! Need to do some work on the front end/frame thou.


----------



## Trever

By treverj at 2011-12-18


----------



## Waddaman

Took my cylinders out to send to DSC for my 840 stg 1.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Took my cylinders out to send to DSC for my 840 stg 1.


I'll be da*ned..I didn't know you could do that in-frame. Very cool news Waddaman.


----------



## Waddaman

Alot of people have been saying that and im not sure why, lol. It shows it done in frame in the service manual. All you have to do is unbolt front engine mouse (only 1) and lift it up a tad to get one of the front rocker cases bolts out. other then that it was easy plenty of room.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Alot of people have been saying that and im not sure why, lol. It shows it done in frame in the service manual. All you have to do is unbolt front engine mouse (only 1) and lift it up a tad to get one of the front rocker cases bolts out. other then that it was easy plenty of room.


Good to finaly know for sure. Good luck with your 840 build.


----------



## Waddaman

Thanks, Im gonna need it.


----------



## 1babrute




----------



## 1babrute

heres my new and improved bruteee!


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Glad to see you over here 1badbrute:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

very nice!


----------



## 1babrute

haha yeah i decided to go here to. it looks a lot more informative than highlifter though! thats awesomee! ur brutes pretty sweet tx brute riderr!


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Thanks 1badbrute, this place totoally BLOWS HL away.:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425

We try. It's all because of good members like ya'll.


----------



## teryxrider1979

derhund said:


> acerbis dual road
> http://www.acerbistore.it/product.aspx?ID=1733&C=206&L=4


Derhund, exactly which model/part number did you get for those handguards?


----------



## derhund

you must only choose black or white (always have the same numbers, one for white, one for black)
you dont need optional mounting kit for the brute


----------



## Litenyaup

Here is my bike all back together with the "swamp shocker crew" logo. Also my first fiberglass speaker box with 2 6.5" two way speakers and two tweeters. Can't wait to get my first ride with my new 28" silverbacks!!


----------



## DownSouthBrute

new to the site. but heres my brute. maybe the pics will upload


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!!


----------



## dookie

DownSouthBrute said:


> new to the site. but heres my brute. maybe the pics will upload


Brute looks good. What size tires are those?


----------



## DownSouthBrute

dookie said:


> Brute looks good. What size tires are those?


 30 inch silverbacks.. jus sold them for some outlaw 2's


----------



## NMKawierider

Took these with the new GRs a few weeks ago.

*06 BF with Grim Reapers*


----------



## BrutemanAl

Here is a few from 2 weeks ago , not enough snow at the time for the sleds , so we took the bikes out


----------



## Polaris425

looks cold!


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> looks cold!


Princess!!


----------



## Polaris425

I didnt say I wouldnt be out there w/ him.. just said, it looked cold! compared to here, Im sure it is.


----------



## kamilson100

Hi!
Yesterday Derhund and I received a package from VFJ (Muzzy and MSD)
I have just mounted this parts on my brute! Muzzy sounds GREAT.


----------



## BrutemanAl

Polaris425 said:


> looks cold!


it actually wasnt to bad , it was -2 ( what ever that is in American lol ) , dropped down to - 18 that night though , the poor brute spent the night outside and was a real stubborn pain in the arse to get going the next morning .... thank god for the pull start lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

some nice looking bikes


----------



## KidRock

Here is mine before and after the rebuild. 
Before;






















After;


















































VERY happy with the outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudforce

Way cleaner look!!! Looks real good!


----------



## wmredneck

Still a work in progress.

Gonna have RDC or Impact customs cut a radiator guard for the radiator with a cadillac symbol. 

Move the snorkels to MIMB standards.

Working on a split tube 4 speaker set up. 

Having custom vinyls cut for it Also. 









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## rolaj4me

looks better outside lol... soon


----------



## flowbackman

Litenyaup said:


> Here is my bike all back together with the "swamp shocker crew" logo. Also my first fiberglass speaker box with 2 6.5" two way speakers and two tweeters. Can't wait to get my first ride with my new 28" silverbacks!!


 I like it bub looka good


----------



## btipsword1

2012 eps brute 750 26" zillas and a viper 3500 for now


----------



## E.A.




----------



## bigL

2005 Brute New pics of the bike after repairs.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!!


----------



## Coolwizard

^x2, I especially like the seat


----------



## abthis01

Brute with lots of accessories - custom attached Xmas gifts, specialty bells on grill and last but not least are the custom hubs(bows)


----------



## Polaris425

lol nice!


----------



## Brute 840

Here is my Brute 1000


----------



## Brute 840

One more of the Brute Handing a 560 Stroker 450r his A??


----------



## Polaris425

^ WOW :bigeyes:


----------



## Mudforce

Some new 30" zillas!!!


----------



## hemisareslow

bigL said:


> 2005 Brute New pics of the bike after repairs.


How do u like that seat? I saw it on eBay and thought about getting one...was it easy enough to put on?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Mudforce said:


> Some new 30" zillas!!!


Looks good mudforce!


----------



## Brute 840

Mud force looks good is that your car in Av.

Here is a Prairie AMR 730 I built for my buddy,the one in the other lane is a 840 I built for my other buddy,the white one was sold to someone in NC


----------



## Mudforce

I wish that was my car!! 

Here is one of my Dads new Teryx 4 and my friends brute as well as mine, did some hard water fishing yesterday!


----------



## BIGPUN

flowbackman said:


> I like it bub looka good


Nice rad cover.


----------



## bigL

hemisareslow said:


> How do u like that seat? I saw it on eBay and thought about getting one...was it easy enough to put on?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 Yes it was real easy to put on i just put it over the old seat cover and stapled it down.


----------



## derhund

rdc 2" lift installed :haha:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Chiefin on the belt a lil bit 










White jeep got buried and brute made it


----------



## smittyl

Just picked this guy up a couple weeks ago. ...got the new brush guard on today and i think it looks pretty freaking sweet!


----------



## SRRBrute

Got a 2" lift installed. 









Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## jordy geiger

my 93 kawasaki bayou 220


----------



## vogie

Here's my baby as of today!


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Brute 840

Nice Brute Vogie..


----------



## jbb

a few from last weeks ride.


----------



## sondog

vogie said:


> Here's my baby as of today!


Where did you get the monster sticker from? ( letters )


----------



## reaperatv

Here's Mine


----------



## adam6604

heres some pics with my new 28x12x12 and 28x10x12 maxxis zilla's, so far LOVE THEM! brute is completely stock and turns them just fine. 2012 brute 650i



























beside my dads 2010 polaris 500 with 26" mudlite XL


----------



## Evanrude

*Another new guy!*

Just joined the site a couple days ago. There sure is a lot of nice Brutes on here!

Here's a couple pics of mine after a spring cleaning. Trust me, its normally dirty enough that you cant tell what color it is.


----------



## brutemike

Evanrude said:


> Just joined the site a couple days ago. There sure is a lot of nice Brutes on here!
> 
> Here's a couple pics of mine after a spring cleaning. Trust me, its normally dirty enough that you cant tell what color it is.


Where did your display pod go did you wash it away lol.

commando tapatalk


----------



## Evanrude

brutemike said:


> Where did your display pod go did you wash it away lol.
> 
> commando tapatalk


Haha, no. The Rox riser kit deletes the plastic and relocates the display. Here's a good pic of the setup. Gosh, I forgot how awful those old snorks looked.


----------



## lurk

Here is my brute..stock height for now but the new laws grab the front bash plate and both ends of the floor boards. I am calling rdc tomorrow to see if i can get it above the center line of the tires. Those are all wides btw.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Man those tires are screaming for some breathing room lol....btw looks good


----------



## lurk

lilbigtonka said:


> Man those tires are screaming for some breathing room lol....btw looks good


Thanks! Big time. I ran 29.5 skinnys for a couple years with only slight rubbing on the front and on the back right with two people and cooler.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!!


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

great looking rides


----------



## sondog

reaperatv said:


> Here's Mine


What size are those backs?


----------



## tuggod73

:flames:Here's my new 750.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## z24guy

This was Monday. First ride of the season.


----------



## petr

It is european kawa.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good petr!


----------



## wmredneck

That's different. I like it. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

I'm so diggin those 212's how you do them like that petr


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nice Brute Petr. I like the bumper and winch mount. 
The wheels look cool too. I like black wheels. Yours have just the right amount of silver.
using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY

I bet it'll run a little warm with the winch blocking the radiator like that.

KAWI RULES


----------



## yama450yfz

derhund said:


> my brute have snorkels now )
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


What is the rubber weather strip you used to trim out the plastic around your snorks, it made for a super clean look.


----------



## derhund

you can take one like this
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/340397713/Rubber_U_Channel_Seal_Strip.html

a normal rubber strip


----------



## yama450yfz

A video of my girlfriend Lori riding through her first bit of mud... You always know where to find us when we're riding, just listen for a male and female voice screaming at each other at the top of their lungs. Notice how she has been watching me trying to wiggle the quad out... guess she didn't realize I was hitting the gas at the same time he he he.

[ame=http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r263/sexpanther79/?action=view&current=001-2.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425

nice! you just need to buy her some better tires!


----------



## yama450yfz

Polaris425 said:


> nice! you just need to buy her some better tires!


I know, I'm trying to figure out the biggest I can go without a lift.


----------



## Polaris425

I would stick around 28's.


----------



## yama450yfz

do you recommend a good width front/rear


----------



## adam6604

yama i run 28x10x12 front and 28x12x12 rear maxxis zilla's without a lift so far absolutely nothing touching. like polaris said, stick to 28's, skinny/wides and you wont have any problems. also mines only a 650 and stock clutching i rock those 28'' zilla's without a sweat lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluebrute750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good tonka


----------



## yama450yfz

That thing is set right there Tonka.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Thanks guys it is pretty much complete until I have to go in the motor which I'm hoping isn't anytime soon.....love this bike and will keep even when I get a new one I'm sure 

the wetter the better


----------



## TJ11714

Sanative said:


>


Where did you get the radiator cover with the monster logo?! That's exactly what I have been looking for ! Could u tell me where u got it and price thanks :3


----------



## lilbigtonka

He got it from rubber down customs they are one of our sponsors 
the wetter the better


----------



## TJ11714

lilbigtonka said:


> He got it from rubber down customs they are one of our sponsors
> the wetter the better


If you don't mind me asking, do you know what he gave for it ? I just checked on there web site and it said 250 or 300 anyways thanks so much for the fast response really appreciate ! :3 :374230:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea they run around 300 for the custom model.....give or take a few bucks.....I made my own saving a lot but they are a nice addition.....give them a shout I have their lift on my bike and it is superb quality


----------



## TJ11714

Pickin mine up Friday


----------



## Polaris425

nice


----------



## joshwyle

only pics i got that ive been able to put on here are of my rad kit but lots of nice brutes on here


----------



## kamilson100

Installed Fasstco Flexx bar on my brute: 








Now i'm installing oil cooler!


----------



## Polaris425

very nice!


----------



## DaveMK1

Not a picture of my bike but there is a little bit of Kawi shown lol. His name is Elvis


----------



## Brute_Force_NRA

I just bought this 2008. All stock except for the rims and tires. 300 miles on it.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Very nice


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Brute_Force_NRA said:


> I just bought this 2008. All stock except for the rims and tires. 300 miles on it.


Probably want to invest in some boot guards for those axles. Yours seem to be missing :bigeyes:


----------



## todbnla

*My "new to me" Brute...































*​


----------



## Bruteforce10

^^^^Thats a nice brute......but thats also a really nice flag!


----------



## todbnla

Bruteforce10 said:


> ^^^^Thats a nice brute......but thats also a really nice flag!


 My hitch ball cover...LOL


----------



## Lonewolfe

Here is one of mine. This is before I added the oil cooler; haven't had it out since.


----------



## Lonewolfe

kamilson100 said:


> Installed Fasstco Flexx bar on my brute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm installing oil cooler!


How well do those Flexx bars work?? I ride a lot of hard packed, wooded trials....constantly getting kicked around. Looked into a Precision Steering stabilizer but they are REALLY proud of those.....


----------



## holladaymtm

todbnla said:


> *My "new to me" Brute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


I need that flag lol..Geaux Tigers I got tag on my Titan that says Bama Who? #1TigersFan


----------



## holladaymtm

I know I have prolly done the most evil thing to my brute force by removing the headlights and putting KCs in its place but I bought my Brute from inbredhollar and what he didnt weld which he welded anything metal he totally messed up the harneess for the lights and the housing were cracked and he broke the mounts...So i chose 15 bucks for KCs versus 150+ for stock crap.. There dim because they are ran on low beams with my other lights. I will be running them to the battery soon as get brute back from being jetted.

At night

http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o604/HolladayMTM2011/20120527_201348-1.jpg









At night with them off









http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o604/HolladayMTM2011/20120527_201213.jpg


----------



## right hand rider

one of my Brutes, New to the site


----------



## Polaris425

very nice


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Start of a ride at Mel's.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## TJ11714

Finally got into some mud well at least the all the mud and water i could find. Mud creek was so dried up !!!!!!


----------



## 1babrute




----------



## StK66rocks

nice Brute..


----------



## 1babrute

Geee thanks. Here anotherr


----------



## adam6604

still have the 2" lift in the garage to put on, and next week ordering a slip-on pipe.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good


----------



## adam6604

thanks!


----------



## trigger

picked her up today an so far love it but after the first hour of riding the cvt light came on took it back to the dealer they turned it off then road it another hour went to get back on it and the cvt light was blinking again.. anybody else had this problem?

but so far other than that im definetly glad to be on a brute :biggrin:


----------



## Polaris425

^^ yeah do a search in the Kawi section there's a thread bout it somewhere.


----------



## trigger

a little update


----------



## dman66

My 05/750 with a lowering kit - trying it out just for kicks.....before front frame clearance was 11 1/4" now at 9 1/4" , the rear was 13 1/2" now at 11 1/2"...... Need to trail test yet.......

NMK: As you know,I bought this quad with these wheels,and I do love them but,been thinking of trading someone for a lesser of an offset - I think these wheels are like a 6+2 offset.I've never been on another one with stock wheels or even of a less offset,so don't know what it's like.I do know my quad is very stable though.....


----------



## NMKawierider

People love the lowering kits and the shorter aftermarket shocks for the trails...the Brute becomes a completely different trail-animal. Not sure how your offsets will feel on rough stuff but let us know.


----------



## Polaris425

trigger said:


> a little update


Nice!


----------



## SRRBrute

Not cleaned up, but got the lift and new to me wheels on it.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## cdusthockey

09 750


----------



## mtra2878

these are some pics of my 2010 just after i put on the 2 inch lift, rad relocater, snorkel, and 29.5 terms


----------



## jlgil73

I just got my Pitbull Growlers mounted so here are some pics.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good I like that color.. ^^

And mtra those term's look sweet!


----------



## jnowlin

There are some very nice rides in this thread. Hope to have mine completed and on here soon.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

she looks good but has no problems gettin dirty


----------



## trigger

brutelaws29.5 said:


> she looks good but has no problems gettin dirty


good lookin brute man:crowdapplause:


----------



## Leelord337




----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

mtra2878 said:


> these are some pics of my 2010 just after i put on the 2 inch lift, rad relocater, snorkel, and 29.5 terms


Sweet looking Brute!!


----------



## Leelord337

brutelaws29.5 said:


> she looks good but has no problems gettin dirty


I love the underplate armor on your brute. I wish they made it in adonized green aluminum though


----------



## Leelord337

From Down South Off Road Park this June.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Leelord337 said:


> I love the underplate armor on your brute. I wish they made it in adonized green aluminum though


 
you could always get them powder coated, the suspension on my rancher is done in yellow and is holding up pretty good


----------



## Lonewolfe

Here is mine after a few upgrades.


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good


----------



## islandlife

some fresh pics of mine


----------



## Redrider

Here is my 09 getting a little work out..


----------



## brutemike

Redrider said:


> Here is my 09 getting a little work out..


im jealous ...nice elk bud:thumbup:


----------



## MUDRIDER2012

Here is my 2012


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## Big D

Wow you guys have amazing bikes. If I didn't see the mudding pictures, I'd swear you never rode these things.


----------



## Injected

I clean the bike more than I clean my house lol


----------



## JLOWERY

MUDRIDER2012 said:


> Here is my 2012


Dam I love that thing something seems different on it compared to the other 12's did you do something to the color or strip the decals?

KAWI RULES


----------



## MUDRIDER2012

JLOWERY said:


> Dam I love that thing something seems different on it compared to the other 12's did you do something to the color or strip the decals?
> 
> KAWI RULES


yes I did pull all the decals off I did not like them. It made it look so much better with out them


----------



## SRRBrute

My latest mod-relocated radiator. Hopefully no more overheating!









Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## b2™

Mine (blue brute) and my buddies at the top of stair steps in WV:










All Clean (Had to start putting text in my pictures cause a seller on ebay was using my pics):










Video of me in WV on the Outlaw Trails:


----------



## chevyon52

heres mine 08 high comp pistons hot cams 2 inch lift highlifter springs 2.5 warn xt 28 laws radrelocate hids more to be done i want new wheels and 29.5 outlaws


----------



## bworm989

My Baby


----------



## walker

i miss the ol girl sometimes..lol. this an old picture


----------



## filthyredneck

^ holy crap thats a pretty old pic....since it's got my old dually in the background lol. Heres a couple I took of it after you gave it the makeover.... Those were good times.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

you know i dont even have any pictures of it after i did all that to it


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> you know i dont even have any pictures of it after i did all that to it


Lol, I take pics of everything mud related....i have all kinds of crap on my phone

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## 650Brute

My old rig....


----------



## wideawakejake

2011 brute 750. mudpro replacement! 

mimb snorkle
xtreme 2" 
wildboar rad kit
26x 24 moto MTC
14" moto wheels
stock drivetrain


----------



## wideawakejake

i dont know why they call this Hamburger Helper Clark, does pretty good all by its self.


----------



## chevyon52

nice brutes


----------



## Onethej

Still have to install the highlifter 2"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ324

Picture of my new 2011 Brute force 750i!!


----------



## Mudforce

A new updated look, painted racks black and added some black Monster decals.


----------



## Gallop

*My updated Look after..*

Latest pics of my bike after I did the following mods.. 

Paint Racks Black 
2' Center Snorkles 
2' RDC Lift 
28' Zilla Tires 
14' ITP 212 Wheels


----------



## MY07BRUTE

quick ride to the tracks


----------



## hemisareslow

some pics I found from our camping trip to old forge, NY......my friend had a really nice camera.....broke the bolt off my tie rod shortly after the second pic....oooops


----------



## lilbigtonka

Hemisareslow that is a sweet first pic is that the rad kit you were trying to get fr that kid for so long....lol seems like you got it at least


----------



## hemisareslow

yup...thats the rad kit...took a bit to get it but I am a fan...painted the snorks to match


----------



## Polaris425

looks great


----------



## mud PRO 700*

The new 09 Brute I got Saturday.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Glad to see you get another brute and being EFI I imagine you will love this one.....def some fun bikes btw is that a white rhino rad relocate.....I had a bash plate done by him does some good work for sure


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Yeah! I love it so far! I never wanna get off it. The Efi throttle response is incredible! That very well might be a white rhino rad relocate. Its got a rhino on the side and front, I really like it because it's low and not vertical! Haha


----------



## adam6604

how the hell did you have so many in a year or so.... lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka

Looks like a lot of same bike just different stages with the add ons but still a lot of bikes weird you didn't keep just one sounds like a lot of money wasted but each to their own


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well if you have bought a sold 26 brutes I ain't hatin but I am sayin you need to be a salesman for Lamborghini or Ferrari....bet you would be living the good life lol.....


----------



## Blown284

Hi folks! I'm new to this site and bought my 08 BF750 a couple of weeks ago. Here's a picture of it upon pickup:










..... and after riding yesterday.


----------



## Polaris425

Pics don't show.


----------



## DaveMK1

Made it into the bucket club! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Musclemckeester

,,,


----------



## Bruteforce10

Nice, looks like its almost time for some new laws brotha ^^^


----------



## trigger

just needing a programmer, and somebody to ride it


----------



## Musclemckeester

Bruteforce10 said:


> Nice, looks like its almost time for some new laws brotha ^^^


Thanks, yeah I'm thinking of going with the OL2s and some new wheels.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice 2012!


----------



## Musclemckeester

New wheels and tires on.


----------



## brutemike

too much truck for the garage lol


----------



## Polaris425

28's look good!


----------



## carver88

Here is my 2008 , With help from this form I upgraded to a-arm bushings with grease zerks front and on the rear , replaced the front tie rods with heavy duty ones, ran stealth snorkels and have been slowly working through some issues known to reduce the reliability of the Brutes. I also put a MSD and #1 primary and secondary spring from VFJ. The first shot is after hunting this year the others are after cleaning it following a ride last week.


----------



## brutemike

Wow nice & clean


----------



## lilbigtonka

What do you use on your plastics...that red def has that POP look.....clean


----------



## Oilfield1

Even though I have posted this one in another post I am very proud of it,especially knowing how it was so trashed and thrown together when I aquired it.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Oilfield what you mean trashed I thought you just changed the color plastics a 2012 shouldn't be trashed lol do you have pics from when it was


----------



## Oilfield1

lilbigtonka said:


> Oilfield what you mean trashed I thought you just changed the color plastics a 2012 shouldn't be trashed lol do you have pics from when it was


When I picked it up it looked at best ok,plastics were pretty chopped up where they did the snorkels,snorkels were a rigged up job of flexhose and not solidly mounted anywhere.The bike I was told later had been in a wreck and hit a street sign explaining the bent front bumper.The skids were broke off,actuator broken,bent and rusting rad rack,leaking oil seals,bent rear rack,cv shaft broken,looked like the motor or the whole quad for that fact had never been cleaned.Not sure what was going on with the lift kit or if it was even the correct one for the bike,It had Outlaws that had a horrid patch job done on them and the ugliest dirtiest rims i had ever seen on a bike. and a HMF utility that was obviously from a 5-11 thats didnt fit properly.Im not sure if I should post these pics here but here they are anyway.BTW all of the pics with the plastic off is after I spent all day with a powerwasher knockin the red clay off of it.

































































































---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------


----------



## carver88

lilbigtonka said:


> What do you use on your plastics...that red def has that POP look.....clean


I use Maxima SC1 Silicone Detailer Cleaning Spray from my local Bike shop. After I put a coat and rode it washed it then another coat and now its the third time I have used it and it seems to work into the plastic making it easier to clean letting the dirt release very well, and the plastic comes out really shiny with much less product. I am still on my first can. It darkens up the black as well.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Nice and awesome job oilfield someone neglected that bike hope you got a good deal on it....my 08 is much much cleaner under the plastics then that 12 was and mine lives in the nasty


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Oilfield your bike looks awesome especially after seeing the before pics!


----------



## Oilfield1

lilbigtonka said:


> Nice and awesome job oilfield someone neglected that bike hope you got a good deal on it....my 08 is much much cleaner under the plastics then that 12 was and mine lives in the nasty


I actually got a killer deal on it,traded a 06 foreman for it straight up


----------



## lilbigtonka

Someone was stupid but also throws some flags wonder if they had major problems with it and bandaid them to get it gone weird...either way you made it nice


----------



## Oilfield1

lilbigtonka said:


> Someone was stupid but also throws some flags wonder if they had major problems with it and bandaid them to get it gone weird...either way you made it nice


Ya the guy that originally had it wrecked it into a sign and punctured a lung and got scared of it and sold it to a guy that got it for his father,too much bike for him so he wanted my Honda....which was super nice btw.The brute ran good and all the fluids looked good beside the front diff which was milky but I understand that is a common problem with the brute.I ran it hard twice with no sign of any problems


----------



## lilbigtonka

Good deal hope ya got a good one.....def looks awesome now man


----------



## bvick85

Hey guys! I'm new here, and I just picked up a 07 750 Brute Force recently. It seems like a great ATV, but is there any downsides to the Brute Force I should know about?


----------



## NMKawierider

bvick85 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here, and I just picked up a 07 750 Brute Force recently. It seems like a great ATV, but is there any downsides to the Brute Force I should know about?


Nope..none. Enjoy, treat it right and it will treat you right.


----------



## bvick85

By the way here are some pics of my new Brute!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! First thing I would do would be to check/change all the engine seals, all the fluids, and then re-do those horrible snorkels....

It's apparently spent plenty of time in the mud/water so Your def. going to want to flush out all those fluids.

We have threads for all of that in the how to section up top.


----------



## NMKawierider

Oh..yep..she's been in the soup for quite a while. Check it all out...and good-luck.


----------



## bvick85

Thanks guys! I am planning on giving it a good cleanup and check all the seals and change out the fluids. This weekend I'm going to put a new coat of paint on the racks. I was thinking of someting like the spray on bedliner stuff. Any suggestions on some that will hold up that you can do yourself?

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

Oh and yes it spent a lot of time in the mud. The guy would mud race with it. The gave me the Brute and 4000 for my 09 teryx. I wasn't sure about the brute at first, but after riding it I decided to trade. Its runs like a new one which really suprised me.


----------



## Polaris425

Just the spray stuff in a can works pretty well.


----------



## bvick85

Ok thanks.


----------



## traceroy20

All cleaned up


----------



## lilbigtonka

Now if she only ran right lol....looks good for sure


----------



## traceroy20

Haha I know hopefully I will get her running right soon


----------



## bvick85

Wow that is a good looking brute. What kind of tires and what size are those?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Silverbacks


----------



## fidel cashflow

here he is with his big bro


----------



## Wfolsom

I just got my 28" silverback installed 
I'm ready to go try them out !


----------



## z24guy

Been busy or I would have done this earlier. Oh and thanks to nmkawierider for some help deciding on wheel offset.









I put on the ITP Delta steel wheels with the 4+3 offset, they list them for a Grizzly 700 in their parts book.


----------



## trigger

Oilfield1 said:


>


 
i would love to know how you got that motor back grey because i clean mine with mr moto and it does great as far as rims plastic and tire cleaning goes but after a few rides my motor is about as brown as they get and i was always making sure to spray it off after the ride and clean it within the next 2 to 3... so how did you do it?


----------



## r_pittman47

My 2012 Super Black and my buddies 2012 Special Edition. 

Superblack has 12 inch STI HD3 wheels 5+2 offset, 26x9 and 26x10 Swamplites, Powermadd Handguards and 3500 lb Superwinch Terra. 

The Special Edition has 12 inch ITP SS212 wheels 5+2 offset, 26x9 and 26x11 Mayhems, Full Kawi Skids, Powermadd Handguards, Full HMF Performance, HMF Optimizer and EPI Clutch Springs.


----------



## Mudforce

Nice rides! That mud looks like cow poop lol!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## 10txram

Still waiting on my lift to come in the mail.. But here are some pics with the rims and tires..


----------



## Mudforce

Very nice!


----------



## Texasmudhog

heres my Prairie 360, she aint much but shes mine and im proud of her. still needs a lot of work but shes coming along just fine.


----------



## Mudforce

Nothing wrong with that looks cool with the custom paint!


----------



## Texasmudhog

Thanks, it took FOREVER I was sick of tribal after that lol but I love the way it turned out.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

All Cleaned Up








Headed out!!








Girlfriend not wanting to get wet lol








After a good day of riddin


----------



## Polaris425

Throw her in throw her in!!!


----------



## DaveMK1

Back together from the front diff overhaul and a 2" lift install















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Taker27

just got done installing a rdc lift


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## SinisterV

Here's mine not finished with the build yet but it's comming


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good so far


----------



## JSTANN

1babrute said:


>


I love how you lined up the rim spokes to the tire lugs


----------



## onebadcummin

My brute with radiator racked and new tunes


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

JSTANN said:


> I love how you lined up the rim spokes to the tire lugs


X2 ^


----------



## battledonkey

Just right for me. All stock except snorks, 28" laws, and ATVoomer radio.


----------



## KMKjr

Before I got it or pre abuse, just so I have it on record.


----------



## brutepower95

all i got is some dirty pics right now


----------



## towerdude

2 of my toys


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Nice brutes! Really like your '12 "onebadcummin" ^^ looks bad on 32s!!


----------



## adam6604

She lives!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjcycle

Here is my '06 BF 750. 27" Sedona Rip-Saws, Sedona Badlands rims 14x7, 2" Extreme lift, 1 1/2" wheel spacers, EFI shock springs, Warn A-arm guards, Dynotek CDI, Dynojet kit, HMF slip-on exhaust, greasable steering block, Warn fnt bumper, Outlaw clutch kit. This is one bad wheelying machine!


----------



## Mudforce

Nice! How do you like those tires so far?


----------



## onebadcummin

Thanks mud pro


----------



## mater750

My 06 brute on the dyno at mud nats
"Project silver bullet" 

Fatboyz Customs Crew


----------



## Stimpy

Howed it do?




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mater750

???


----------



## Stimpy

I would think it would make more than that. I could be wrong though. I got a good look at that dyno booth while I was across the road having my audio tube fixed. Got to give to those ******* audio boys. I had issues and they did there darnedest to make it right.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mater750

Yeeaa that guy sed he had a TWIN TURBO rzr only putn down like 65hp or maybe a lil more. . .I belive its a lil off lol. But im sure if I had a set of stock tires on there itd be a diff story lol

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## Stimpy

Sounds way off, or the oem spec sheets are bloated one. Lol.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mater750

Lol yea what I figured too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nad191

new to the site. love it. did all my mods to my wheeler all because of the use full info on here. my brute is finally done. only took a month. just have some finale tweaking on the carbs and then clutch kit.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## DCrider

Here is my 06 BF 750 I picked up last fall to replace my 650 Prairie. It was stock with 700 miles and mint when I picked it up. I added rims tires, HMF slip on, re-jetted carbs, K&N, and Dynatech CDI box and what a difference it made!

Next round of mods will be snorkels, bushings and I may get into the clutch this winter and possibly a set of shocks.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! good lookin brute


----------



## REDBRUTE1

Got it all cleaned up and ready for spring


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Sharp looking brute! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riderfourlife

Still looking to get some clutch work done by vfj and either some wheel spacers or new rims if I can afford it. My first brute and first atv and I love it!


----------



## dman66

I love the look of the 05 - 07 brutes!!!!!!!! I would really like to install one of those 09 650i bumpers on my 05 750,like REDBRUTE1 has.I think that bumper looks awesome......


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

dman66 said:


> I love the look of the 05 - 07 brutes!!!!!!!! I would really like to install one of those 09 650i bumpers on my 05 750,like REDBRUTE1 has.I think that bumper looks awesome......


Been wanting to do the exact same thing to mine! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Codeman350ss

My 2009 brute.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Nice, but no snorkels?


----------



## Codeman350ss

DirtyBrutes said:


> Nice, but no snorkels?


If you were talking abt mine, thats a negitive. It was snorkeled when I bought it and Im thinking abt redoing them.


----------



## adam6604

Little deep for April. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I'd say it's a little deep.


----------



## chevzr2

my ride now totally finished, well other then a possible rad relocate, has 14" black msa elixers, 28" s/w outlaw 2's, black Teflon muzzy super pro's, muzzy digi tune, snorkel your atv snorkels, epi clutch kit, black handguards, 2" rdc lift, unifilter, 6000k hid kit, 12x1 inch rigid led light bar! ya the red seat has to go!









turns out I am not doing a dsc 840 kit for myself, I like the '12 so much, but will be putting the kit on my other half's '07 650 brute, turning it into a 801cc monster and using my donor '09 chassi with fuel injection instead of carbs! thing should rip! she will love it!

opps threw one of my ski doo snow cross race sled in there too, lol


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Both very nice! I like the black Muzzys. I'm a little jealous.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

Work done in the past 4-5 weeks. Pretty happy with the way everything has turned out!!

-28" Zillas (s/w) on 14" MSA Elixers (black)
-2" RDC lift
-Full Big Gun Evo exhaust
-Maroon primary / Almond secondary
-Wild Boar radiator relocate
-AC backrest


----------



## bama450

Here's my first brute


----------



## bama450

And I was part of the bucket club, lol


----------



## Polaris425

Nice brute, and Roll Tide!


----------



## BrutemanAl

Here is mine after the first ride of the season ....


----------



## Polaris425

looks like you had a good time ^


----------



## mud PRO 700*

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------


----------



## lilbigtonka

^^^^what rad kit is that and do you have a close up


----------



## Polaris425

I bet that's a white rhino fab kit...

I'd spend my $$ elsewhere. Remember Tonka we had them as a sponsor when we got started, but dropped them b/c of crappy customer service.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yep I had a skid plate done by him took 2 months to get it and still had to modify it a bit


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Yeah, pretty sure it's a white rhino kit, seems well built to me. And I love it. Never had problems with it.


----------



## Codeman350ss

Took the 32's off for a day or so and threw my factory tires on it. The brute acts like it looks.....Ignorant


----------



## Gallop

Gallop said:


> Latest pics of my bike after I did the following mods..
> 
> Paint Racks Black
> 2' Center Snorkles
> 2' RDC Lift
> 28' Zilla Tires
> 14' ITP 212 Wheels


Another update, High Lifter HD Springs( coated with black bed liner)... and gorilla front axles...


----------



## Sanative

MSD 
Muzzy super pro
28/11 ol2
3" snorkel
All lines ran up
Gas tank skid mod
Green led running lights
Lime green plastics
Bedlined racks 
MIMB rad reloc

Powered rear frame piece or whatever 














































Fan switch. Switch lights up green when turned on.


----------



## onebadcummin

We're did you get that fan switch looks like it will
Keep mud and water out

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

And which size odi grips did you get and were from I wish they had that color in 2012s


----------



## Sanative

eBay, like $6. Odi's are 120mm I think. Candy green on the 13's look good. Get those plastics


----------



## Leelord337

^^^love how you don't have that many bolts in the body panels  They're a pain when you've gotta pull the plastics and do maintenance. I just run a few bolts for mine actually and the old two black tiedowns in some spots too. Holds up for a few rides til i have to pull the plastics for maintenance.

Today I put green LED strips on my handlebars, under all four wheelwells and on my 6x9s in the back. Also hooked up the 10in amplified marine bazooka sub too. It booms and is held down by four steel bars and used lots of steel conduit brackets to hold it to the rack so hope it holds up on the trail when I test it out tomorrow. 

have the side plastic and seat off because I still gotta pull my clutch cover off tomorrow and seal it all up with silicone. Is there a difference between liquid nails silicone and permatex silicone? gotta get it all sealed up good because I'm taking it riding to an event in Louisiana for memorial weekend and who knows whats out there.


----------



## onebadcummin

Showing the canned hams how its done, pics before rad relocate and new stereo


----------



## Sanative

Haha I have all my bolts in its just there is a big open space where the warning panel usually is


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just did a lil Powdercoating on my buddies bike we went a different route as everyone does orange and stuff with green bikes we wanted to keep it simple yet different Powdercoated a arm guards wheels rad kit and put a camo seat cover custom fit on it


----------



## Mudforce

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## JSTANN

riderfourlife said:


> Still looking to get some clutch work done by vfj and either some wheel spacers or new rims if I can afford it. My first brute and first atv and I love it!


how do u like that led light bar ?


----------



## riderfourlife

Haven't used it on the quad yet, bought it for my truck working in northern Alberta and it was awesome, since moved back to Victoria and was useless on the truck so I slapped it on the quad. Looks cool though haha.


----------



## 05_brute

This is how my 2005 Brute looked when i got it.


















---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------

Now that i got to customize it to my liking. 



















Now this is it ready to ride!











Next purchase will be tires. Just on the fence on if to get all terrains or a mud light or something similar. I ride alot of roads and gravel roads hunting so i need something to hold up.


----------



## JoeBuster

Some pics from Germany - Street Legal Brute


----------



## Polaris425

^ That's looks awesome!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Ohh myyy gosh!! Tht brute is beautiful!!


----------



## Spesh




----------



## adam6604

why are your fronts on backwards lol


----------



## Spesh

bahaha i just noticed that i had to take out my front diff and rebuild it but put the tires on backwards


----------



## Sanative

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## todbnla

*Updated pics...fresh carb rebuilds and valve adjustment as well as front end aligned. Runs excellent! *
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*​


----------



## duckincrazy92

day of ridding


----------



## chevyon52




----------



## bama450

Brute lookin good at night too!


----------



## bama450




----------



## rebelsrbad

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=678296592196018&set=pcb.678297315529279&type=1&theater


----------



## Tweek

First day I bought mine from a friend. 08had 40hrs and 200 miles on it. Hl springs, 28" sb, asr tierods, hl rafiator, side snorkels, and exhaust snorkeled









Added a removable ammo can for dry storage and made a cooler rack that bolts to the factory rack bolts. Also added almond primary and line green secondary

Have all the stuff to redo snorkels with 3" center. 12" led light bar will be in Monday and just ordered a viper max 4k. Also have a set of 29.5 og ol skinnies to put on it too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Diggin Riggin

Here are pics of my Prairie. It has an AMR 730 kit, 36mm carbs and Elka suspension. Not sure what direction I want to go with this quad, it handles really well and is quick for what it is. I would like to eventually do an 820 and bigger tires.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

Some pics of my other stuff.
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JBYRD8

Here is my 2012 BF 750
Everything so far is in my sig.
I'll be getting a rad kit and lift from rdc just made the order yesterday.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


----------



## 2012 Brute

JBYRD8 said:


> Here is my 2012 BF 750
> Everything so far is in my sig.
> I'll be getting a rad kit and lift from rdc just made the order yesterday.


Looks real good. Have any pics from the side? Do you think you could fit 30's with the 2" lift?


----------



## JBYRD8

2012 Brute said:


> Looks real good. Have any pics from the side? Do you think you could fit 30's with the 2" lift?



yes if you get a 2" lift you will be able to fit 30's


----------



## 2012 Brute

Looks good... Thanks for the info...


----------



## JBYRD8

Thanks and no problem


----------



## duckincrazy92

yes 30's will fit I have a 2 inch extreme lift


----------



## 2012 Brute

Looks good with the 30's... Thanks for the pic...


----------



## MonsterBF

My 2008 BF. Been out of the country for the last 2.5 years so I havent been able to play with it but I will be back soon with some money to spend. Looking at a set of trail tires for it. Keeping the Swamplites as well. Also time for a quieter exhaust. Then it will be slowly adding upgrades.


----------



## MonsterBF

My 2008 BF. Been out of the country for the last 2.5 years so I havent been able to play with it but I will be back soon with some money to spend. Looking at a set of trail tires for it. Keeping the Swamplites as well. Also time for a quieter exhaust. Then it will be slowly adding upgrades.

View attachment 15284


----------



## djmjt

Sweet Brutes Duckincrazy!!


----------



## duckincrazy92

Thanks a lot


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

Update on my boy's bayou 250. New Duro tires. Great grip and smooth ride on any terrain.




















































Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## siim76

*My Brute*

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## JSTANN

My 2007 750


----------



## Polaris425

I like the LED mounted in the box. Very clean. Good job.


----------



## JSTANN

Thx


----------



## stangbang

Just sold my 650 to get this 750. 

Has 28" zillas, 14" dpr's, 2" lift, light bar, and some other stuff. Cleaning up some of the wiring, etc. Love it so far. It is actually easier to turn than my stock 650.


----------



## MN750

My New 2013 750. Already added a full muzzy pro, 14" HD3s, 28" OL2s skinny/wide. Still to come are a programmer, winch, and snorkels.


----------



## Polaris425

nice! :rockn:


----------



## THark88

i don't have any good pics yet. here's my toy !


----------



## THark88

Here it is all cleaned up

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## brute650force




----------



## foreman400x

My 1992 $150 project bike
27x9 itp mega mayhems
2" lift and 1.5" pvc spacers


----------



## NMKawierider

Haven't posted a photo in a while so here she is with the ROX Riser and bar setup.


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Good looking brutes!

That's a sweet brute NMK! Looks like the perfect trail rig!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Thing still looks new NMK


----------



## NMKawierider

lilbigtonka said:


> Thing still looks new NMK


Thanks. Yeah.. she is pampered.


----------



## arc21981

*Here is mine way I bought it.*

Hey guys fairly new guy here joined this past summer. Same time I bought my brute. Love your site and all the info and love the brute as well. I am going to be going through the whole thing this winter. Let the modding begin.


----------



## 650SRABRUTE

Here's my 05 brute 650 sra 4" lift on 30" silvers. The lift under it is not touching the underside by much. Settles at about 1" lower.


----------



## TGM

2012 Brute on Msa Diesel's and Outlaw 2's. Snorkels getting ready to be put on as well as a few other things.


----------



## jcsanford

new to site ,, happy to find this place 
this my new to me Brute Force 07


----------



## adamwedge

Maiden voyage with me as her owner!



Then cleaned up this afternoon.


----------



## Polaris425

jcsanford said:


> new to site ,, happy to find this place
> this my new to me Brute Force 07


Man you got LUCKY finding one in candy thunder blue. I wanted it so bad but when I bought my 07 new back in 08, there were none left. 

Consider yourself holding a rare one.


----------



## Coolwizard

^ and the plastic/paint looks to be in good condition too!


----------



## Mudforce

As much as I love the kawi green, that blue has always been my favorite.


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah I always had a soft-spot for the candy thunder blue too....ever sense I saw this one.


----------



## Polaris425

^^* that's actually photo shopped. Your buddy Jamey made it. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> ^^* that's actually photo shopped. Your buddy Jamey made it.
> 
> 
> Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


I know he had something to do with it but the actual bike was that color cause I knew the guy and seen it.

My buddy!!...Yours Jon...lol :34:


----------



## Polaris425

Haha! He ain't my friend. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## Audible Silence

****, that is a nice color.... 

I really like the '14 blue and green also... had to "settle" on the black/yellow. but i like it alot, i refused to get that scout green color.


----------



## team_mudnut

Few pics of the brute[/URL[URL=http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/olhillbilly1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140115_120006_zpse3487dc8.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/olhillbilly1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2013-12-31-17-06-25_zps827284c0.png.html]


----------



## 650SRABRUTE

2006 brute sra 4" lift installed and 30" silverbacks


----------



## DaveMK1

650SRABRUTE said:


> 2006 brute sra 4" lift installed and 30" silverbacks



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## dragbike79kz

*New to Forum*

My 2006 650i. HMF, K&N, rejetted, water temp gage,







2" lift, 30" Zillas, radiator relocate, YFZ 450 catch can mod, oil cooler not in this pic.

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------










---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------

oil cooler pic









---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice! I'm like'n the white


----------



## dragbike79kz

Thank you I just picked it up. I've been trying to make it bullet proof before Mud Nationals. Lol..


----------



## KawieKrizanek

heres a few. ill have a bunch more once its all back together


----------



## Audible Silence

Finished My Snorkels today and put on my Reapers that have been sitting for 3 weeks. Cant wait to ride next weekend. 

Before,


During 




After


----------



## dman66

No one to ride with and to pull me out of deep snow,so just played around the house.


----------



## Polaris425

Audible that black on black looks Great! :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

Wow Audible, what a difference. You are going to like those puppies.

Dman, king of the mountain? lol Reminds me of a spot mine was in at 11,000 feet back in 2008...


----------



## Audible Silence

Thanks, excited to go ride this weekend in the areas big mud event.


----------



## KawieKrizanek

Went riding saturday. Bike ran good. Think shes ready for spring. 
























Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah it looks cold there ^^


----------



## KawieKrizanek

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah it looks cold there ^^


Has been latley. Im in ny. But that day was 45 and sunny!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider

*2012 brute Force 750 EPS (Mods To Come)*

Here's my brute all stock. Was going to install the full big gun and power commander v, but decided to wait as it only has 140 miles so far and I still want to break her in a bit. Still have to install hid's too.
Mounted on 26" MSA MotoGrips on 15" MSA M12 Diesels.


----------



## Badbrute2012

*2012 brute force 650 sra*

can't post pics from mail account... - admin


----------



## Badbrute2012

Badbrute2012 said:


> can't post pics from mail account... - admin


Then how do I post?


----------



## todbnla

tx_brute_rider said:


> Here's my brute all stock. Was going to install the full big gun and power commander v, but decided to wait as it only has 140 miles so far and I still want to break her in a bit. Still have to install hid's too.
> Mounted on 26" MSA MotoGrips on 15" MSA M12 Diesels.


Diggin those 15's! How is the ride, any harsher than stock?


----------



## Polaris425

Badbrute2012 said:


> Then how do I post?




 How to post pictures. - MudInMyBlood Forums


^^^^^^^


----------



## Tommy33

Just installed the wheels and stage 3. I have a few more things I would like to do, but wanted to share a couple pics. All my ideas have come from the guys machines on here.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Tommy that thing is beautiful I had exact same wheels on my brute


----------



## Tommy33

Thanks lilbigtonka, your machine is where I got the idea for the wheels from.


----------



## outskirtsdweller

T33...your machine looks gr8. Im still on my ole 2006 brute with 3000 miles and when I see one like that, it sure makes me wanna go shopping!


----------



## Polaris425

lilbigtonka said:


> Tommy that thing is beautiful


Indeed!


----------



## DaveMK1

Don't know if I put these in this section or not but this was before I rebuilt it with 11:1's. Sort of a pictorial eulogy I guess if things went wrong with the build lol






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## ColtenG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
Just waiting on tires/rims and programmer


----------



## bluchevypick

I just did some trading for this 07 brute.


----------



## Colt750




----------



## Polaris425

Now that's nice. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## DaveMK1

Colt750 said:


>


What's that color called?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Colt750

DaveMK1 said:


> What's that color called?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


Tungsten gray metallic


----------



## dman66

Ummm,Colt750, we're gonna need a lot more pics of your machine. That 750 is BADDDD ASSSSS


----------



## Colt750

dman66 said:


> Ummm,Colt750, we're gonna need a lot more pics of your machine. That 750 is BADDDD ASSSSS


Thanks! Here is a couple more from today!




Wheels and tires should be on in a week or two


----------



## tx_brute_rider

todbnla said:


> Diggin those 15's! How is the ride, any harsher than stock?



Thanks, the ride quality is a bit more bumpy as see the side wall is pretty thin with 15's. Nothing too harsh though and there pretty smooth going 40+.

Colt750, Are those angel eyes with projectors look:rockn:


----------



## Brute 840

Colt750 said:


> Wheels and tires should be on in a week or two


 
What lights are those and are they a direct replacement and plug and play


----------



## Colt750

Brute 840 said:


> What lights are those and are they a direct replacement and plug and play


They are custom made. The previous owner makes custom headlights and he did a set for the brute.


----------



## dman66

tx_brute_rider,nice wheels and tires. Colt750,could we get a night shot of those head lights ? And could u find out what head lights they are from the previous owner ? They really look sharp,and would be a nice upgrade to a new brute.


----------



## Colt750

dman66 said:


> tx_brute_rider,nice wheels and tires. Colt750,could we get a night shot of those head lights ? And could u find out what head lights they are from the previous owner ? They really look sharp,and would be a nice upgrade to a new brute.


I'll get some. The previous owner made them himself by taking the lens apart and putting in the halos and led light.


----------



## ColtenG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
-28" silverbacks s/w
-moose utility bumper
-1.5" spacers all around


----------



## Audible Silence

Colt750 said:


> Thanks! Here is a couple more from today!












how is there not a manufacture for this stuff.. if a guy made a pir at his home, surely a company could do it. 

of course, "doing it" and "doing it right" are totally different things.


----------



## swampedeiger




----------



## hussejn

*Nice*

Like the blue. Love the look of the mambas. Trade well executed.



bluchevypick said:


> I just did some trading for this 07 brute.


----------



## Colt750

dman66 said:


> tx_brute_rider,nice wheels and tires. Colt750,could we get a night shot of those head lights ? And could u find out what head lights they are from the previous owner ? They really look sharp,and would be a nice upgrade to a new brute.


----------



## Audible Silence

oh man those are so much better than the stock crap i have

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------



bluchevypick said:


> I just did some trading for this 07 brute.


hey whats that bracket thing that says "high lifter"?? on there site but i dunno what it is or how to find it.


----------



## brute650force

It happens


----------



## bluchevypick

Its the bracket lift.


----------



## brute650force

More


----------



## Audible Silence

bluchevypick said:


> Its the bracket lift.



oh its part of the lift kit... i see.


----------



## JBYRD8

Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1


----------



## jcwilds

Me and my buddy at a ride. I'm on a 09 brute with my old 30 mudzillas. Now run 29.5 ol2 skinnies. He has a 14 grizzly with 30 mud lights and I just recently snorkeled It. 










---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------


----------



## Audible Silence

that looks like fun.


----------



## Colt750




----------



## Nolan19

2013 BF750, Superwinch Terra 35, ITP SS212 wheels, ITP 26x9 26x10 Mud Lite XL's


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## lilbigtonka

Here is my buddies bike I just got done with he wanted new green plastics I said just give me your visa plastic and I will make it something you like....outcome he was shocked absolutely loved it 

Before 










After 













Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Wow Tonka, that's looks awesome. Is that hydragraphics or what? Sweet looking brute, for sure.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yes it is sprayed with matrix automotive quality clear coat


----------



## Audible Silence

WOW...


----------



## duckincrazy92

Colt750 said:


>


That would be an awesome how to write up. Those lights look awesome.


----------



## Audible Silence

whole story here


----------



## SLVRBRT

Ready for the mud n water.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## CTBruterider

My pops on the Brute with my new 30" monster mayhems and 14" MSA Pilots!


----------



## Dkh100

little clean with some plastics off








First got it never got to go mudding yet


----------



## SRRBrute

Got it cleaned up a little, right before getting it muddy again this weekend! Still got to get this radiator relocated for sure.


----------



## arc21981

*Before and after*

I should say before after and during because I know the mods will never stop.


----------



## Dkh100

finally got to have some fun on her


----------



## Litenyaup

Still have to snorkel, rad kit, and make speaker boxes.


----------



## phreebsd

as always, killer brutes y'all!


----------



## Audible Silence

arc21981 said:


> I should say before after and during because I know the mods will never stop.


that is a clean rad kit/install


----------



## arc21981

Thanks I didn't like the radiator at such a steep angle that most kits had so I made my own. Then had to make a shroud to cover it up. It's almost done but want to make something to go over snorks and finish it off. Those are pics before the shroud.


----------



## H20Fowler

The day I brought her home


----------



## Brute 840

arc21981 said:


> Thanks I didn't like the radiator at such a steep angle that most kits had so I made my own. Then had to make a shroud to cover it up. It's almost done but want to make something to go over snorks and finish it off. Those are pics before the shroud.


that is a very nice Brute Force you done a good job on it,those wheels make a brute,Nice ATV


----------



## derhund

http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=20350610603


----------



## McGilbery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derhund

brute always ready to help


----------



## Polaris425

derhund said:


> brute always ready to help



Nice!!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## derhund

crossing the Narew river


----------



## Jaden

*Brute with tracks set up*


----------



## adamwedge

My uncle has a Foreman on tracks, can only imagine the fun you could have on a Brute with tracks! Looks good!


----------



## Nolan19

Made some changed since the last time I posted. All the details are in my sig.


----------



## Dkh100

before and after 2 inch lift now looking to get 30s under it since I did just respiring for 30s


----------



## derhund

last week


----------



## bcorum

Heres mine..


----------



## force of brute

*New Brute*

A few pics of my month old 2014 Brute.


----------



## Polaris425

The blue is my favorite. I'm glad to see it back.


----------



## Oilfield1

My new 2015 Brute on the way home from Dallas.....ill post a better pic later on today!


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet!


----------



## Oilfield1

Here it is.....


----------



## NMKawierider

Sweet...jealous to the max..


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah that's one sick brute Oilfield. :rockn:


----------



## Oilfield1

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah that's one sick brute Oilfield. :rockn:


And I haven't got started on it yet....hehe


----------



## CTBruterider

Cleaned up and ready for the winter!


----------



## Oilfield1

Current status


----------



## Polaris425

Aaaahhhhhh. Jealous. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## b2™

Here's mine since the 2" lift, 30x9 backs and 14" STI HD4s.


----------



## NMKawierider

b2™ said:


> Here's mine since the 2" lift, 30x9 backs and 14" STI HD4s.


Lucky dog...you got a set of Louder vision's brows and fender flares. Don't know where any more Brows are do you?


----------



## b2™

They are part of the fender flares. I haven't been able to get any more. My front left one is cracked and I have fiberglassed it a few times to fix it but it keeps cracking.


----------



## adam6604

been a while since i've been on here.. the brute has sat with the front diff in rough shape for at least 6-8 months now, life's way too busy. but finally tearing into it this weekend!


----------



## bruteforce840

My FST 840 Brute!!


----------



## reimah

This is my project. Need new front bumber and little lifting. Here is so much snow just now that i must use chains in rear wheels when i plowing snow.



although I outsourced the snowjobs for my son

snow plowing with 50cc atv - YouTube


----------



## Leukic

Finally got her torn apart for snorkels


----------



## Litenyaup

My 2012 brute 750 is complete!
30" silverbacks on 14" battle rims, 2" highlifter signature series lift
4 6.5" 2ways pushed by 300watt amp, Custom fiberglass boxes, led's inside that shine through
12" led light bar
Highlifter triple flow radiator with custom mounts with led's under shroud
Added a second battery in old factory spot with a battery isolator for charging only while bike is running. Have all accessories on second battery. 
Custom fiberglass cup holder 
Aluminum cooler/ dry boxes for storage with led's inside

Not doing anything to motor or exhaust. Rides great and makes for a fun party!


----------



## Polaris425

all these pics make me miss my brute.


----------



## nFlow

We saw quite a few nice Kawi Brute Force's at the Mud Nationals in Texas this past week. Wish I would have gotten some pics for this thread. Hopefully any of you that were there had a chance to stop by and see us at the nFLOW Remanufactured Engines booth. It was a great time.

To find out more about us, please visit nFLOW | Remanufactured Engines & Machining | ATV, UTV and like us on FB at www.facebook.com/pages/NFLOW/237263726448384.


----------



## Stimpy

I think I remember y'all's booth, between blury moments lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaldg

Nice!!!


----------



## Frosty19

One of mine as it sits now.


----------



## scarecrow

2012 bf750 , 28x11x12 mega mayhem on black MSA M17`s , warn 3000s , motion pro twist throttle , alum products full skids , 10" single row cree led bar and snorkels. once money allows I want to bring it to VFJ for a clutch , muzzy , digi tune and then have him tune it on his dyno.


----------



## jlgil73

Been a while since I posted on this...


----------



## arc21981

Got front bumper done. Installed some switches. Put oil cooler in. Finished hiding the snorkels.New wheels and tires. Just never seems to end.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice brutes!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## mcdaddy7926




----------



## tank1991_24

New hear, this is my 14 brute anybody have one that can help a fellow out I can't stand the stance needs to be wider but I don't think I can run spacers with these outbacks may have to go with a silverback idk


----------



## Polaris425

you could probably get away with a 1" spacer.


----------



## Oilfield1

Here is the latest pic of my 2015.....shes getting there....


----------



## 69HemmiGTX

Well, I searched this thread and the old one, and nothing turned up under Tecate. So I guess I'm the only weirdo here with one. Yes, I'm new to this site, but not to Kawasakis or ATVs in general. As a matter of fact, I'll be flying near Kawasaki, Japan next week on my way to Narita before crossing the pond. Enough babbling, here it is. It's a 1987 KXT250 Tecate. Yes, it's an 87, not an 86, and it will be for sale soon because I'm in the market for a candy lime green 2016 BF750. :rev1:


----------



## Polaris425

That's a sweet trike!!! I had a 350X for a while. So much fun. Wish I had the cash & a place to ride. I'd pick up your Tecate quick!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Oilfield1

One more.....


----------



## Bmf2015

Here's picture of my 2015 brute force and new front bumper template, hopefully done soon!!









---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

Here's another shot! Haha


----------



## gstewart_67

First post but I have been lurking for a couple months. Here's my 05' Brute 750, bought it in October. It came with a 2" lift, 30" Mud Lite's, Big Gun full exhaust, and VFJ clutch springs. Replaced the front diff, primary clutch, then i snorkled it, built a radiator relocate, added a light bar, some leds, and a water temp gauge. Tons of great info on this site.


----------



## trailrabbit

....


----------



## Polaris425

very clean brutes guys :rockn:


----------



## vladg

Hi to all from Ukraine. I went to see Grizzly-700 but end up with Brute 750 2012. Looks like previous owner load it with everything he could find worldwide ). Good for me, especially elka stage-5 shock I like the most :rockn:

Just roll it to garage. 



Next few days did regular maintenance and fix EPS fault (its wasnt working, but problem was simply because bad contact in one of el.connector).



Going to ride first time.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

So many nice rides! Makes mine look like a turd. Finally remembered my password! Hadn't logged in couple of years. Here's some recent pics of my p360. Shes still the ole faithful. Added led light pods as headlights and 7" led bar as hi beam. Also a reverse led bar. I know the scheme don't match but hey it's functional, i have sealed storage and passenger seat. Let me know what y'all think. Thanks!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MADKAWI

06 650i with 820 (750 BB pistons) it's now a 784cc trsil/race cams oil cooler muzzy pro etc etc. 

I'm an explorer more than a mud bogger so I don't have it lifted. Just 27" Zilla's and she has all the power I need. 
I ride all over the foothills and in the Rocky mountains of Alberta Canada. Trails everywhere here!!

I have Kimpex front and rear bumpers, 4000lb Canadian tire winch... Lol ( works awesome) 
Hand guards, hand warmers etc etc. 
Next big mod will be power steering I hope! 
And we have lots of unavoidable mud holes so it'll get snorkeled too.


----------



## DKNUCKLES

Just got my rad cover done still have to mount it plus installed some angel eyes inside my headlights


----------



## dman66

That's one sweet ride right there -



vladg said:


> Hi to all from Ukraine. I went to see Grizzly-700 but end up with Brute 750 2012. Looks like previous owner load it with everything he could find worldwide ). Good for me, especially elka stage-5 shock I like the most :rockn:
> 
> Just roll it to garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Next few days did regular maintenance and fix EPS fault (its wasnt working, but problem was simply because bad contact in one of el.connector).
> 
> 
> 
> Going to ride first time.


----------



## obphil

New to forum found some interesting things already seen write up of rad relocate and made one now tryin to figure out a knockin noise in clutch cover when clutch cover off dont do it but with cover on it does and started after i broke a belt have new one it now have thirty silverbacks on it everything stock


----------



## snopro8000

Mine.


----------



## Rokmonanoff

*My Brute... just installed lift*

Hey there all,
We’ll see if we can’t get this one moving again. I realize last post was 7+ months ago.

Here’s my Brute. I bought it last August.

Just installed a 2 inch Highlifter Kit today.

Here’s some of today and some from earlier.


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice. Now for some tires.


----------



## Rokmonanoff

Indeed....

Considering 'Zillas, or maybe Mega Mayhems. 

Have to see...

Rok


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


----------



## Rokmonanoff

Wheel spacers. 2 inch from Highlifter.

Tires next...



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokmonanoff

4th of July ride. Been a while...






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

Great shots


----------

